# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الصحف الساسية السودانية الصادرة صباح اليوم الاربعاء 17\4\2013

## محمد النادر

* الصحف الساسية السودانية الصادرة صباح اليوم الاربعاء 17\4\2013
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اللواء خلف يروى قصة حلايب وشلاتين.. ويؤكد: أرض مصرية ومشكلتها على الخرائط فقط



 رفض الدكتور اللواء محمود خلف -الخبير العسكرى والإستراتيجى، مستشار أكاديمية ناصر العسكرية- ما وصفه بـ"الادعاءات السودانية التى حاولت استغلال زيارة الرئيس محمد مرسي الأخيرة للسودان"، وآخرها ما قاله حسن عبدالقادر هلال وزير البيئة السوداني فى تصريح لوكالة أونا من أن حلايب وشلاتين هي أرض مشتركة مصرية سودانية تحت إدارة سودانية.

 وأشار اللواء خلف إلى أن المسألة على الواقع محسومة، لكن المشكلة فى تسريب خرائط مغلوطة، وقال "على جميع وسائل الإعلام المصرية أن تحصل على الخريطة الرسمية لحدود مصر الأربعة من إدارة المساحة العسكرية التابعة لوزارة الدفاع، والتى طالبها بعمل نسخ وتوزيعها على كل من يرغب من المصريين مؤسسات وأفراد".

 وأوضح خلف أن تداول الخرائط المنقوصة لمساحة مصر الجنوبية دون منطقة حلايب وشلاتين هو عيب خطير يجب أن ينتبه له كل المواطنين، لأن الخريطة الرسمية لمصر والمعترف بها فى الأمم المتحدة بها خط الحدود الجنوبى عند خط عرض 22 وتصل للبحر الأحمر غير منقوصة، ولفت إلى أن وسائل الإعلام المصرية سواء صحف أو فضائيات بهذا الخطأ تتيح للآخرين التجرؤ بالحديث عن خرائط معيبة على أنها حق لهم.

 وأكد اللواء خلف لـ"بوابة الأهرام" أن حدود مصر قبل الاحتلال الإنجليزى وبعد توسعات محمد على كانت تصل لكينيا جنوبا وكل الشام شمالا وشرقا، وكان محاربة محمد على وجيشه بهدف تحجيم مصر وأراضيها وقوتها، وبعد الاحتلال البريطاني وبالتحديد عام 1899 قررت انجلترا، والتى احتلت مصر وكل جنوبها فصل هذا الجنوب عن مصر، وتم عقد لقاء ثنائى بين الجانب المصرى والإنجليزى لتحديد الحدود المصرية على المحاور الأربع فقررت انجلترا تسمية المنطقة تحت خط 22 جنوبا "السودان" وهو اسم كان يطلق عليها لأول مرة لتمييزها عن الأراضى المصرية، وكل الخرائط التى تم اعتمادها فى هذه الفترة بها هذا الجزء جزء من الخريطة المصرية.

 وكشف اللواء خلف عن أن هذا التقسيم على ورق الخرائط واجه مشاكل فى أرض الواقع، حيث ظهرت بعد ترسيم الحدود مشكلة تنقل أفراد قبائل البشارية والعبابدة والمتواجدة فى هذه المناطق دون تحديد، وبعد الشكوى قررت الإدارتان السماح بفترة انتقالية تمتد لثلاث سنوات للقبائل لتعديل أوضاعها والاستقرار على البلد، التى ستقيم فيه بشكل دائم، وظل الوضع الإنسانى فى منع تنفيذ المواقع الحدودية بصرامة هو السيد حتى عام 1987 عندما تم اكتشاف توريد السلاح بشكل مكثف من خلال جبال وهضاب هذه المناطق الوعرة إلى مصر مع موجة الإرهاب التى شهدتها هذه الفترة وهو ما اضطر القوات المسلحة لاتخاذ مواقع دفاعية والإصرار على تنفيذ خطوط الحدود بشكل صارم، خصوصا أن النشاط الإيرانى فى السودان كان بدأ يظهر إلى أن تم إنشاء قاعدة عسكرية إيرانية بحرية فى بورسودان عام 1995.

 وأكد اللواء خلف أن القوات المسلحة بدأت بالفعل منذ هذه الفترة فى إرسال بعثات لمناطق حلايب وشلاتين لرعاية السكان، الذين تم إصدار بطاقات هوية مصرية لهم، كما توجهت بعثات طبية للكشف على أفراد القبائل وتقديم العلاج لهم، وتم بناء مدارس الفصل الواحد وإنشاء وحدات محلية للوقوف على تقديم الخدمات التموينية واليومية للسكان.  

 وأكد اللواء خلف أن هذه البعثات كانت تقدم خدماتها للمصريين والسودانيين على السواء والذين يعبرون الحدود دون بطاقات لمراعاة أواصر الأخوة بين البلدين، والتى لم تنفصل بأى حدود، وأوضح أن فى كل الانتخابات التى شهدتها مصر قد تم تخصيص إجراءات انتخابية فى هذه المناطق للسكان، الذين يتمتعون بكل حقوق المواطنين المصريين.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رئيس مجلس الشورى المصري : نسعى لتحقيق الوحدة والتكامل بين مصر والسودان


 أكد الدكتور أحمد فهمى، رئيس مجلس الشورى، عمق وقوة العلاقات بين مصر السودان، معربا عن أمله فى تحقيق طموحات الشعبين فى كل المجالات لما يمتلكان من إمكانيات وموارد تمكنهما من تحقيق الوحدة والتكامل المنشود.

 جاء ذلك خلال استقبال رئيس المجلس للفريق أول الركن آدم حامد موسى، رئيس مجلس الولايات السودانى، والوفد المرافق له.

 وقال فهمى، خلال اللقاء إن التكامل بين مصر والسودان تحول من مجرد شعارات ليدخل مرحلة التنفيذ على أرض الواقع، لافتا إلى حرص القيادة السياسية برئاسة الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية على تفعيل أوجه التعاون المتعلقة بالمشروعات الإستراتيجية الكبرى، والأمن الغذائى ومنها المشروعات الزراعية والحيوانية، تحقيقا للتكامل المنشود.

 وشدد فهمى، على أهمية زيارة الوفد السودانى لدعم التواصل بين مجلس الشورى ومجلس الولايات السودانى وتبادل الخبرات وتحقيق التقارب على المستويين البرلمانى والشعبى، مرحبا فى ذات الوقت بإطلاق مبادرات للتوأمة بين الولايات السودانية والمحافظات المصرية.  

 من جانبه، قال رئيس مجلس الولايات السودانى، إن الزيارة تأتى فى إطار تعزيز العلاقات الثنائية، معربا عن تطلعه للبناء على مكتسباتها بما يسهم فى تحقيق النفع على البلدين وحتى تكون بداية لتعاون وتكامل إقليمى أوسع.

 حضر اللقاء من الجانب المصرى الدكتور طارق السهرى وكيل مجلس الشورى، وعلى فتح الباب رئيس لجنة الشئون الإفريقية، والمهندس السيد حزين رئيس لجنة الزراعة، والدكتور محمد عبد اللطيف رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب الوسط، وناجى الشهابى وصلاح عبد المعبود عضوا المجلس.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*د.مريم : التخبط في السياسة الخارجية الحالية وصل حد الإذلال وبخاصة في ملف العلاقات السودانية المصرية




 وصفت القيادية بحزب الأمة القومي د."مريم الصادق المهدي" دعوة رئيس الجمهورية المشير "عمر البشير" ونائبه الأول الأستاذ "علي عثمان محمد طه" للحوار مع القوى السياسية المعارضة بأنها تميزت بقدر أعلى من الجدية، وبصورة تستحق الالتفات والتوقف عندها ودعمها، وأكدت أن حزبها يرى أن الحوار الطريق الأسلم للسودان، لكنها عبرت عن أسفها على ما وصفته بالتناقص الذي قالت إنه يتم بشكل يومي تجاه حرية التعبير والتضييق على الصحف. ونبهت إلى أن الأمر جعل مصداقية دعوة "البشير" ونائبه الأول للحوار آخذة في التناقص. 
 وطالبت "مريم" - بانتهاج سياسة خارجية سودانية تحافظ على كرامة الوطن ومواطنيه. وقالت: (التخبط في السياسة الخارجية الحالية وصل حد الإذلال وبخاصة في ملف العلاقات السودانية المصرية)، وأضافت: (يأتي إلى السودان الرئيس المصري ولا يعرف الناس الحديث حول القضايا المشتركة بما فيها "حلايب" و"شلاتين) .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صحف الخرطوم صباح الأربعاء 17 أبريل 2013


 ألوان:

 موسى هلال يعاود الهجوم على كبر
 سلفاكير يجمد سلطات مشار ويعطل المصالحات
 طه يدعو الأحزاب للاهتمام بالعمل الفكري
 الطاهر: قرار الرئيس بإطلاق سراح المعتقلين فاجأ الجميع
 الصحة: بعض محال (الشيشة) وستات الشاي تروج لحبوب المخدرات
 السيسي: الترتيبات الأمنية قد تجهض اتفاق السلام
 إمام تونسي: تناولوا الفياغرا يرحمكم الله

 اليوم التالي:

 نذر مواجهات قبلية في الجنوب اثر تقليص صلاحيات مشار
 اطلاق سراح معتقلي المحاولة الانقلابية خلال ساعات
 جهات فرنسية تسعي لاحداث اضرابات في الشرق
 قيادي يستقيل من (الوطني) بسبب خلاف بشأن (قضية كامبردج)
 الخرطوم وجوبا تتبادلان الاسري وتبدآن مرحلة التهدئة
 انطلاق تحضيرات المؤتمر السادس لــ(الشيوعي)

 الرأى العام:

 أزمة في الجنوب.. سلفاكير يجمد صلاحيات مشار
 لحوم كلاب تباع بالجزيرة وحبوب مخدرة في الشاي والشيشة بالخرطوم
 تاجيل مواقيت زيارات مسؤولين جنوبيين للخرطوم
 الوطني: تقليص صلاحيات مشار لا علاقة له بالخارج
 الطاهر: لا يوجد معتقلون سياسيون
 الجيش يسترد (لبدو) ويتقدم باتجاه (مهاجرية)
 امر قبض لبرلمانية بسبب الاقساط
 امين عام حزب الامة يجري تعينات مثيرة للجدل


 الجريدة:

 رئيس البرلمان: البلاد بها (7) معتقلين فقط وشملهم عفو الرئيس
 الصحة: حبوب مخدرة توزع في اماكن الشيشة وبائعات الشاي
 قال ان عددهم سبعة.. رئيس البرلمان: ليس منهجنا اذلال شعبنا بالاعتقالات
 توقف الامداد المائي بعدد من احياء الخرطوم جراء الصيانة
 تعليق الدراسة بكلية النفط جامعة السلام
 العدل: الحصانات معيقة للعمل الجنائي
 والي الجزيرة: (انا بكسر كلام الجهاز التشريعي)


 المجهر السياسي:

 الجنوب في عين العاصمة.. (سلفا) جرد (مشار) من صلاحياته 
 المبعوث البريطاني في السودان لــ(المجهر): لاندعم تغيير النظام ونصحنا قطاع الشمال
 الحزب الشيوعي: لسنا ملحدين وحزبنا يخدم الاديان
 اقرت انشاء نيابة ادراية لتعافي اجهزة الدولة.. وزارة العدل: مسألة الحصانات تعد اكبر معوقات العمل الجنائي
 الامة القومي: اجهزة الحزب اخضعت دعوة الحكومة للحوار والتشاور
 وزير المالية يشارك في اجتماعات البنك الدولي بواشنطن
 البشير يشرف اليوم ختام التظاهرة الشبابية الثقافية


 الصحافة:

 سلفاكير يجرد نائبه مشار من سلطاته التنفيذية
 طالب بفتح قنوات حوار مع القوى السياسية بمن فيهم دعاة اسقاط النظام.. الطاهر: السجون خالية من المعتقلين سياسياً
 الصحة تحذر من تسرب حبوب مخدرة لمحلات الشيشة
 ترجيحات بالافراج عن البقية قريباً.. اطلاق سراح اثنين من الضباط المحكومين في (الانقلابية)
 العدل تراجع حصانات المسؤولين
 شكاوي من شح الخدمات بطريق مدني الخرطوم الشرقي
 انتهاء التحقيقات في اعلان (الجنس اللطيف)
 تعليق الدراسة بهندسة النفط والمياه بالمجلد


 آخر لحظة:

 (نوبة) الشمال يهددون بمنع افتتاح ميناء (قسطل)
 الهزة أدت الى اخلاء عدد من المباني في مدينة (دبي).. زلزال بقوة 8 درجات يضرب ايران ويشعر بتاثيرة سكان الخليخ
 وصفها المراقبون بخطوة لمنع الاقتراب من الكرسي.. (سلفاكير) يقلص من سلطات (مشار) التنفيذية
 الوطني: لا علم لنا باستقالة (امبيكي) وهي شان الدولة والمفاوضين
 الخارجية تدعو المجتمع الدولي لدعم جهود الخرطوم وجوبا لاقامة علاقات جيدة

 السوداني:

 سلفاكير يجرد نائبه مشار من سلطاته و (السوداني) تنشر التفاصيل
 العدل: الحصانات تعيق العمل الجنائي
 الصحة: تسرب حبوب مخدرة لأماكن تعاطي الشيشة
 البرلمان يعبر عن قلقة للمحاولات المتكررة لتخليص المجرميين من يد العدالة
 الوطني يشرع في حصر عضويته بالخرطوم
 اسماعيل آدم نائباً للامين العام لحزب الامة القومي


 الأهرام اليوم:

 اطلاق سراح بعض المحكومين في المحاولة الانقلابية
 موسي هلال يرفض اتفاقات التجزئة ويطرح مبادرة لرافضي الدوحة
 الازهر يدعم السودان لمواجهة حملات التنصير
 الافراج عن محكومين على ذمة الانقلابية
 سلفاكير يجمد سلطات (مشار) التنفيذية
 الوطني يرحب بدعوة الشعبي لتوحيد الاسلاميين
 الطاهر: لسنا دولة معتقلات ولا نبتغي اذلال الشعب

 الأيام:

 العدل: الحصانات تعيق العمل الجنائي بالبلاد
 سلفاكير يجمد صلاحيات (مشار) التنفيذية
 السيسي يعلن بداية الترتيبات الامنية بدارفور
 مطالبات بتعزيز دور الوزارة في مكافحة الفساد.. مؤتمر الاصلاح القانوني يطالب بالنظر في الحصانات وفصل السلطات
 صحفيون يقاطعون مؤتمر صحفي للسفير الامريكي بالفاشر
 طه يدعو الاحزاب للاهتمام بالعمل الفكري
 البرلمان: دعوة الرئيس للحوار اولي خطوات الوفاق الوطني
 الامم المتحدة تطلب الوصول لجنوب دارفور
 وزير سوداني في مصر: حلايب سودانية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*متمردون يقولون إنهم سيطروا على قاعدة عسكرية بولاية حدودية نفطية بالسودان 

 قال متمردون في ولاية جنوب كردفان السودانية الحدودية المنتجة للنفط يوم الثلاثاء إنهم سيطروا على قاعدة للجيش قرب عاصمة الولاية وهو ما يبرز التوتر في المنطقة الذي قد يقوض الانفراج الجديد بين السودان وجنوب السودان.

 وانفصل جنوب السودان عن السودان في يوليو تموز عام 2011 بموجب اتفاق للسلام وضع نهاية للحرب الاهلية. وكان المتمردون في ولايتي جنوب كردفان والنيل الأزرق يحاربون مع مقاتلي الجنوب في الحرب لكنهم أضحوا في الشمال بعد التقسيم.

 وتتهم الخرطوم الجنوب بدعمهم وتنفي جوبا هذا لكن بعض المحللين والدبلوماسيين يقولون إن للاتهام مصداقية. وأدى الخلاف إلى توتر العلاقات بين الدولتين ووقعت اشتباكات على الحدود كادت تصل بهما حد الحرب العام الماضي.

 واتفق البلدان في مارس آذار على استئناف تصدير نفط الجنوب عن طريق الشمال وعلى جدول زمني لسحب القوات من منطقة الحدود التي يبلغ طولها ألفي كيلومتر بعد مفاوضات استمرت شهورا في أديس أبابا بوساطة الاتحاد الأفريقي.

 وقالت الخرطوم بعد ذلك إنها مستعدة لاجراء محادثات مباشرة مع المتمردين في ولايتي جنوب كردفان والنيل الأزرق المعروفين باسم الحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان - قطاع الشمال وقام الرئيس السوداني عمر حسن البشير الأسبوع الماضي بأول زيارة لجوبا منذ استقلال الجنوب.

 لكن المتحدث باسم الحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان - قطاع الشمال أرنو لودي قال إن المتمردين سيطروا على حامية عسكرية في بلدة جندر التي تقع على بعد 18 كيلومترا شرقي كادقلي عاصمة الولاية.

 وقال لرويترز "سيطرت قواتنا على منطقة جندر بعد قتال شديد أمس." وأضاف أن المتمردين قتلوا 13 جنديا حكوميا واستولوا على أسلحة وذخائر.

 ولم يتسن على الفور الاتصال بالمتحدث باسم الجيش السوداني للتعليق على تقرير المتمردين ولم تتمكن رويترز من التحقق من الوضع على نحو مستقل.

 وقال لودي يوم الأحد إن المتمردين طلبوا من السكان إخلاء كادقلي التي أصبحت "هدفا عسكريا".

 ووصفت وزارة الخارجية السودانية استهداف المدينة بأنه عمل "إجرامي" وقالت إن المتمردين يعملون على تقويض السلام والاستقرار في المنطقة.

 واضطر القتال بين المتمردين والقوات الحكومية في ولايتي جنوب كردفان والنيل الأزرق مئات الآلاف الى النزوح عن ديارهم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انسحاب الوسيط الأفريقي مبيكي لا يعطل الحوار مع الجنوب



 قلل حزب "المؤتمر الوطني" الحاكم في السودان من شأن تلويح الوسيط الأفريقي ثابو مبيكي بالانسحاب من ملف التفاوض وتقديم استقالته ورفع "آبيي" إلى مجلس الأمن في حالة عدم توصل السودان ودولة الجنوب إلى حلول حول قضايا آبيي والملفات العالقة في مصفوفة التعاون المشترك .

 وأكد القيادي بالحزب الحاكم الدكتور ربيع عبد العاطي في تصريح لصحيفة "آخر لحظة" الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء بالخرطوم أن انسحاب الوسطاء لا يعطل الحوار مع الجنوب ، موضحا أن مهمتهم تتركز في تسهيل الحوار وإذابة الجليد - حسب تعبيره .

 وقال عبد العاطي أن الحل يكمن في أتباع خطوات جادة بين الخرطوم وجوبا لنزع فتيل التوتر ، لافتا النظر إلى أن زيارة الرئيس عمر البشير الأخيرة إلى جوبا ولقاءه بالرئيس الجنوبي سلفاكير تركزت حول الحوار المباشر دون وسطاء لحل الأزمة بين الدولتين ، مضيفا "أن مجلس الأمن لا يخيفنا" . 

 وجدد ربيع تأكيده سعي الحكومة للحوار في حل القضايا مع الجنوب ، موضحا أن زيارة البشير إلى جوبا جاءت في ذلك الإطار .

 وهاجم القيادي بالحزب السوداني الحاكم الحركة الشعبية (قطاع الشمال) وقال إنهم يتعاملون بعقلية قطاع الطرق ويستهدفون المدنيين ، وطالب القوات المسلحة بحسمهم عسكريا وحماية المدنيين من الخطر بجانب تنفيذ هجمات استباقية على أوكار المتمردين لشل حركتهم ومنعهم من القيام بأي هجوم يستهدف المدنيين .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عطل طموحات نائبه بشكل مؤقت..سلفاكير ومشار لم يتفقا تماما في أي يوم من الايام. 


 مشار أشار إلى أنه يريد المنافسة على قيادة الحركة 



 جوبا (رويترز) - قال مسؤولون يوم الثلاثاء إن رئيس جنوب السودان سلفا كير سحب بعض الصلاحيات من نائبه ريك مشار الأمر الذي يحد من قدرات مسؤول يحتمل أن ينافسه على قيادة الحزب الحاكم.

 وأوقف كير الذي يقود الحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان منذ عام 2 مبادرة للمصالحة الوطنية طرحها مشار واعتبرت محاولة لتعزيز مكانته السياسية. 

 وكان الرجلان على طرفين متعارضين في انقسام داخل الحركة الشعبية استمر معظم فترات الحرب الأهلية من 1983 إلى 2 وانتهى بإعادة توحيد الفصيلين.

 ولا توجد أي أحزاب كبيرة منافسة في جنوب السودان الذي نشأ في عام 2011 بعد انفصال جنوب السودان عن شماله ومن ثم فالتنافس على قيادة الحركة الشعبية هو فعليا سباق على الرئاسة. وتجرى انتخابات عامة في 2015.

 وقال دبلوماسي غربي إن مشار أشار إلى أنه يريد المنافسة على قيادة الحركة وإن هذا هو ما دفع كير للتحرك.

 وسحب مرسوم رئاسي صدر يوم الاثنين جميع الصلاحيات التي منحت لمشار في اطار تكليفات من كير وهي غير اختصاصات نائب الرئيس المقررة دستوريا. ولم يذكر المرسوم ما هي الصلاحيات التي سحبت من مشار.

 وقال مكتب كير في بيان أرسل بالبريد الإلكتروني "سيقتصر عمل نائب رئيس الجمهورية على ممارسة اختصاصاته والتصرف في حدودها."

 وقال جيمس جاتديت داك مدير المكتب الصحفي لنائب الرئيس إنهم طلبوا توضيحا للصلاحيات التي سحبت. وقال داك لرويترز "لا نعرف بعد أي الصلاحيات سحبت فهم لم يحددوها."

 وقال الدبلوماسي الغربي إن مرسوم كير يحتمل ان يكون قد عطل طموحات نائبه بشكل مؤقت. 
 وقال علي فيرجي وهو باحث كبير في معهد ريفت فالي ومقره نيروبي إن مشار ينافس على أعلى منصب في الحزب منذ محاولة أجهضت في عام 2008.

 وقال في تعليق أرسل بالبريد الإلكتروني "لا أعتقد أن كير ومشار اتفقا تماما في أي يوم من الايام."

 وأضاف "كلما ابتعدت ذكرى الاستقلال ضعفت وحدة الحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان وكما هو الحال مع حركات التحرر الاخرى من المؤكد تقريبا أن تتعرض لمزيد من الانقسامات في السنوات القادمة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*القوات المسلحة تستعيد مدينة في دارفور بعد معركة عنيفة.

 Afp

 اعلنت البعثة المشتركة للأمم المتحدة والاتحاد الافريقي في دارفور امس أن "القوات الحكومية السودانية استعادت مدينة استراتيجية في دارفور غرب السودان من معارضين مسلحين وأن اربعة مدنيين قتلوا اثناء استعادة المدينة بعد معركة عنيفة". 

 وقالت المتحدثة بإسم البعثة عائشة البصري "سيطرت القوات الحكومية على مدينة لبدو بعد معركة عنيفة ونتيجة لذلك قتل اربعة مدنيين وجرح ستة اخرين".
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المعارضة السودانية تجدد شروطها للحوار مع الحكومة


 جددت المعارضة السودانية شروطها الستة للدخول في حوار مع حزب المؤتمر الوطني الحاكم، وتتمثل بإلغاء كل القوانين المقيدة للحريات، وإلغاء قانون الأمن الوطني، ووقف إطلاق النار في ولايات دارفور والنيل الأزرق وجنوب كردفان، وعدم تقييد حرية الإعلام والأحزاب، وإطلاق جميع المحكومين سياسيا، والاتفاق على وضع انتقالي بقيادة مجلس تأسيسي.

 وقد نفت المعارضة وجود مبادرة حكومية حقيقية للحوار بين فرقاء السودان، جاء ذلك في كلمة لممثل حزب البعث بالهيئة التنفيذية لتحالف قوى المعارضة محمد ضياء الدين باحتفال أمس للمؤتمر الشعبي المعارض بإطلاق أربعة من قادته بعد قضائهم أكثر من 12 عاما بالسجن.

 من جانبه ربط الأمين العام لحزب المؤتمر الشعبي المعارض حسن الترابي تساوي المعارضة والحكومة بالحوار حول الدستور.

 وكان الرئيس السوداني عمر حسن البشير وجه في الأول من أبريل/نيسان الحالي بإطلاق جميع المعتقلين السياسيين. ودعا لحوار مع كل القوى السياسية المعارضة لأجل الاتفاق على دستور جديد للبلاد ومعالجة مشكلات السودان عبر اتفاق شامل بين قواه السياسية.

 وقد اعتبر الترابي الاحتفال بالمفرج عنهم "فرحة عارضة قد تدور الدائرة بعدها" على الوطن والمواطن. ودعا إلى "استئصال الداء القائم الآن"، مضيفا أنه لا يمكن معالجة المرض دون تضحيات حقيقية.  

 وقال في كلمته إن أجزاء أخرى من أقاليم البلاد "تستفز حتى تكاد تخرج من الوطن كما فعل الجنوب". لكنه استدرك قائلا "أرى أن المجتمع بدأ يتحرر من تحت وسيقول رأيه وسيقدم إنتاجه حتى تكون حياتنا أكثر حرية وأمنا".

 وشدد على أن الحرية لا تأتي مجانا "لأن الشعوب لم تكسب الديمقراطية عفوا وإنما بتضحيات غالية". وقال إنه "لا يريد أن تدور على السودان دائرة البلاء المتمثلة في الانقلابات العسكرية من جديد".

 وأضاف أن ضعفا وانقلابا بدأ يأتي الحاكمين من تحت أقدامهم ومن خلفهم، "وهذه السفينة توشك أن تغرق".

 اثنان من المطلق سراحهم مؤخرا من أعضاء المؤتمر الشعبي (الجزيرة نت)

 قبل فوات الأوان

 ونصح الترابي حكومة المؤتمر بالاستقالة قبل فوات الأوان "لربما يغفر الشعب لكم كما غفر لآخرين قبلكم".

 وطالب الشعب السوداني بالبناء قبل إسقاط النظام "لأن إسقاط النظام أهون علينا من تكاليف البناء في وجود أزمات وبنايات وطنية متهدمة وانقطاع الولاء للوطن".

 في سياق آخر قالت هيئة محامي دارفور إن عددا مما أسمتهم نشطاء الهامش "يقبعون بمعتقلات الخرطوم وكردفان ودارفور بمن فيهم عدد من الطلاب ونشطاء حقوق الإنسان".

 وأعلنت في بيان تلقت الجزيرة نت نسخة منه أنه "في كادوقلي وحدها هناك 33 امرأة لا تزال رهن الاعتقال السياسي التعسفي تعاني بعضهن متاعب صحية حادة".

 وقالت "إن تجزئة العفو الرئاسي وحصره في النخب لمخاطبة الأزمات الوطنية المستفحلة يجرد العفو من قيمته العامة"، مطالبة بشمول القرار والإفراج عن كل المعتقلين السياسيين الذين ما زالوا رهن الاعتقال وفي مقدمتهم نساء جبال النوبة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*العمدة ابو شوتال: مالك عقار فقد الدعم اللوجستي


 وجه العمدة العبيد ابو شوتال أحد أعيان ولاية النيل الأزرق، العائد من قبضة المتمرد مالك عقار، نداءً للقيادة السياسية والعسكرية للحركة الشعبية قطاع الشمال المتمردة، إلى نبذ الحرب والجلوس إلى الحوار من أجل إنسان الولاية، الذي تضرر كثيراً.  

 وأكد في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي نظمه المركز السوداني للخدمات الصحفية، بعنوان (تجاوزات الحركة الشعبية بالنيل الأزرق)، أكد ضرورة سعي الحكومة الإتحادية وحاملي السلاح إلي حوار جاد ومثمر، من أجل رتق النسيج الإجتماعي بين أهل الولاية، وعودة الولاية إلي سابق عهدها.

 وأرسل شوتال رسالة لمالك عقار قائلاًإن الحوار هو الخلاص وأن إستمرار الحرب لا يأتي الا بالدمار والخراب)، مطالباً أياه بضرورة الإستجابة لنداء أهله بولاية النيل الأزرق.

 وأكد ابو شوتال أن الاجندة الخفية التي كان يحملها المتمرد مالك عقار، عكس ما يحمله الآخرون، تسببت في نزوح ولجوء المواطنيين إلى المناطق التي تقع على طول الشريط الحدودي مع دولة اثيوبيا ودولة جنوب السودان، موضحاً أن السلام ضرورة أساسية.

 وحيا شوتال الإدارة الأهلية على دورها الكبير في إحلال السلام، عبر الرسائل التي تنقل باللهحات المحلية عن طريق إذاعة النيل الأزرق إلى أبناء الولاية في الجيش الشعبي، وحثهم على الإستماع الى صوت الحق ونبذ الحرب والإنضمام إلى السلام، مما كان لها الأثر الكبير في عودة الكثير منهم ولا زالت اعداد كبيرة تعود إلى أرض الوطن كل يوم.

 وكشف شوتال أن المتمرد مالك عقار، أصبح لا حول له ولا قوة خاصة بعد فقده الدعم اللوجستي والتدريب، ويفقد كل يوم أعدداً من الجنود وهو الآن في امس الحاجة إلى من يقوده نحو الحوار والعودة إلى أرض الوطن.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مع توقع عودة المغتربين من السعودية ..هل البيت جاهز ياكرار؟ 

 اخلاص نمر

 كان التعميم واضحا لكل الاجانب الذين يشكلون نسبة كبيرة فى المملكة العربية السعودية التى امهلتهم ثلاثة اشهر لتوفيق اوضاعهم الحالية وتقنين مسعاهم القادم لتصبح الامور كلها فى نصابها الذى يجب ان يكون وفق الموازين القانونية والرسمية الموجودة فى البلد الشقيق.

 السودانيون من اكبر الجاليات فى المملكة يتوزعون فى كل مدنها واريافها شرقا وغربا شمالا وجنوبا يحظون بكامل الاحترام والمودة (فالزول) شخص مميز هناك بعمامته الكبيرة وجلبابه الناصع البياض قبل ان تدخل( الموضة ) لدواليبهم خلسة وتجعل من الاخضر والاحمر والبنى والكحلى الوانا جاذبة للجنس الخشن ولعل اول من كسى نفسه جلبابا بلون احمر فى السودان هو الزميل عمار ادم الذى وضع بجانبه شالا بذات اللون ولم يجعل راسه حاسرا فعدل من وضع طاقية حمراء ايضا
 (الزول ) اليوم مثله مثل غيره ينطبق عليه القرار ويطالبه بالانتماء لمظلة كفيله الرسمى لتبقى علاقة العمل معروفة وواضحة لايشوبها اختلال فى ميزان الاقامة الرسمية داخل البلد الشقيق ولايعلوها غبار مخالفة الانظمة الذى يقود الى قانون الترحيل القسرى ولو عافته نفس الوافد الا انه لامفر منه لذلك ياتي الالتزام بقانون البلد المضيف احدى المقومات الايجابية للبقاء واكل لقمة العيش.

 ووفق ماحملته الاخبار المسموعة والمقروءة فان الكثير من السودانيين سيغادرون الى الوطن لانهم خارج مظلة الكفيل المعتمد فى دفتر الاقامة الاملر الذى كثف من االتواجد غير الشرعي المخالف للاستمرار فى العمل والان ربما اسابيع قليلة وسيبدا الجمع فى التدفق نحو الوطن ونحو جهاز تنظيم السودانيين بالخارج المسوؤل الاول عنهم فجهاز المغتربين بارع ويبرع كثيرا فى الوعود البراقة التى تشنف اذان المغتربين وتستقر فى دواخلهم يصادف بعضها الهوى والامنيات لكنها لم تكن غير غير حديث منثور يصعب التقاطه فى بوتقة الواقع حين يطرق المغترب ابواب الجهاز بسبب بعض العراقيل والمتاريس فيجد نفسه وحيدا (يساسق) والامثلة تترى وليس بقصة صاحب السيارة وماعليها من (اغراض منزلية) والتى ظلت شهورا عصية على الحل من طرف الجهاز ببعيدة عن الاذهان فالرجل حفيت اقدامه لانتزاع حقه.

 الهجرة العكسية ستنطلق قريبا وستطأ اقدام القادمين من الشباب والاسر والاطفال ارض الوطن ومع كل اكثر من سؤال وقضية وبينهما امور عالقة فهل يستعد الان جهاز المغتربين لاستقبالهم مثلما يستقبل اموالهم وضرائبهم والجبايات التى يفرضها عليهم ؟ والتى يحلبها حلبا قاسيا ويشرع لها احضانه والتى تشكل فى ذات الوقت العمود الفقري لاستمرارية الجهاز الذى لايحظى بالرضا والقبول وسط المغتربين !!!!
 فهل منزلهم جاهز ياكرار؟
 همسة
 داعب جفنيها الصباح فاغمضتهما ثانية...
 ليبقى الحلم سيلا من حقيقة ....
 فلقد راته ..وطنا ..شامخا ...امنا.. 
 والناس قد ودعوا الاتراح...
 وفى كل المنازل قد علت ساريات والوان ...
 من الافراح
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الزبير : لن أترشح لمنصب والي الجزيرة مجدداً..يمكن ترشيح نائبي محمد الكامل فضل الله بدلاً عني في الانتخابات المقبلة.


 لأسباب شخصية مهمة وشؤون أكاديمية



 ود مدني: حامد محمد حامد :

 أعلن بروفيسور الزبير بشير طه والي الجزيرة، عدم رغبته في الترشيح لمنصب الوالي في الانتخابات المقبلة مرةً أخرى، وعزا الأمر لأسباب شخصية مهمة وشؤون أكاديمية. وكشف الوالي خلال مخاطبته تجار مدينة ود مدني بالغرفة التجارية أمس، عن إمكانية ترشيح نائبه محمد الكامل فضل الله وزير التخطيط العمراني بالولاية بدلاً عنه في الانتخابات المقبلة.
 وكان بروفيسور الزبيرأدى اليمين الدستوري لمنصب الوالي في 15 مايو 2009م، ثم انتخب مرةً أخرى لمنصب الوالي وفاز بالأغلبية في الانتخابات الرئاسية الأخيرة، ويذكر أنه وعند تعيينه في الفترة الأولى خلفاً للفريق عبد الرحمن سر الختم قال إنه جاء للجزيرة لأربعة ملفات اشترط على المركز تنفيذها وهي إقرار العدل والحرب ضد الفساد وحماية المال العام ونبذ الجهوية والقبلية في الولاية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حكومة البشير أشعلت الحروب وأفقرت البلاد.. وباتت أمام خياري «الإصلاح» أو «الربيع المدمر» والجيش يعيش صراعه الخاص وبرز بشكل لافت الصراع بين صقور الحزب وحمائمه


 من يطفئ نيران «الإنقاذ»؟



 الخرطوم: أحمد يونس

 ظن القيادي الإسلامي السوداني المخضرم غازي صلاح الدين العتباني أن ظل الحركة الإسلامية هو ظله.. فتحدث عن رئيس جديد، ووصف عزوف الرئيس عمر البشير عن الترشح لدورة رئاسية جديدة «تحصيل حاصل»، لأن دستور 2 حدد للرئيس دورتين، وقد أكملهما، وبالتالي لا يصح ترشحه مرة أخرى.

 ولأن العتباني يعرف «التقية» ويجيدها، فقد حاول إيجاد مخرج لما صرح به، وقال متراجعا بالإمكان تعديل الدستور، فلم يحاوره ولم يحاسبه على قوله أحد، لكنه وجد نفسه يغادر منصبه كرئيس للهيئة البرلمانية لنواب حزب المؤتمر الوطني الحاكم، حزب الرئيس البشير، لأنه تجرأ على «تأييد» الرئيس في إعلانه التخلي عن الحكم، وحاول إيجاد سند دستوري يقطع الطريق أمام رجعة محتملة عن ذلك الإعلان.

 قصة العتباني تكشف للناس كم هي معقدة قضية تداول السلطة داخل الحزب الحاكم، ناهيك عن تداولها مع آخر! بدأت الحكاية ولم تنته، بتأكيد الرئيس البشير في حوار مع صحيفة خليجية مجددا، رغبته في التنحي عام 2015، وتحول الأمر لكرة ثلج تزيد حجما كلما اقترب العد العكسي من نهايته، فأعيد كتابة سؤال الرئيس البديل والنظام البديل.

 يقول معارضو حكم الرئيس البشير، إن أزمة النظام هيكلية، أزمة اقتصادية مستفحلة بسبب انفصال جنوب السودان، وذهاب النسبة الغالبة من عائدات النفظ جنوبا، وزادها سوء طريقة التعامل السياسي في إدارة العلاقة مع جنوب السودان، وأدى إيقاف جنوب السودان لتصدير نفطه لأكثر من عام، إلى تراجع سعر العملة الوطنية الجنيه من (2.7) إلى (7.3) جنيه مقابل الدولار الأميركي، وعاش الناس ضائقة معيشية حادة، بسبب ارتفاع أسعار السلع، وضعفت القدرة الشرائية للمواطنين مع ثبات الدخول، وانتشرت البطالة الماحقة.

 سياسيا، فشلت الحكومة في إدارة العلاقة مع الجنوب، بل وصلت بها حافة الحرب، ولولا الأزمة الاقتصادية الخانقة، وضغوط المجتمع الدولي وقرار الأمم المتحدة رقم 2046، لما وصل الطرفان إلى تسوية الحادي عشر من مارس (آذار) الماضي في أديس أبابا.

 عسكريا، فإن النظام فشل في حل مشكلة دارفور سلميا، وفشل في مواجهة الحركات المسلحة، وواظب على سياسة قديمة اتبعها مع الجنوب «فرق تسد»، فأدت لانفصاله، فهل يا ترى يسوق دارفور لذات المصير؟

 سياسة تقوم على استمالة جناح متمرد ومنشق عن حركة مسلحة لا أثر لها على الأرض، أو الاتفاق مع فصيل مسلح ونقض الاتفاق معه، كما حدث لاتفاقية أبوجا عام 2006، مع حركة تحرير السودان جناح مني أركو، التي عادت للتمرد مرة أخرى. ومثل اتفاقيات الدوحة مع أجنحة منشقة من حركة العدل والمساواة، أو صناعة حركة مثل التحرير والعدالة بقيادة تجاني السيسي، لتوقع على اتفاق سلام تعطى بموجبه سلطة وصولجانا.

 ميدانيا، زاد نشاط الحركات المسلحة الدارفورية، وأصبحت تهدد المدن الكبرى في الولاية المضطربة، وصارت مدينة «نيالا» حاضرة جنوب دارفور تعيش هلعا يوميا، فقوات التمرد لا تبعد عنها أكثر من 25 كيلومترا، فيما تخوض الحركات المسلحة المتمردة، عمليات شبه يومية ضد القوات الحكومية، وتزعم أنها تكبدها خسائر فادحة في الأرواح والعتاد، وينفي النظام كالعادة، ثم يعلن تحرير المناطق التي أنكر سقوطها بادئ الأمر.

 وانفلت عقال حلفاء الحكومة من الميليشيات القبلية «الجنجويد»، ولم يعودوا خاضعين لأحد، وقالت مصادر لـ«الشرق الأوسط»، إن المعارك القبلية التي دارت في دارفور مؤخرا، أطرافها هؤلاء المسلحون، وأن السلاح الحكومي والسيارات والآليات الحكومية تقاتل مع طرفي المعركة.

 وفي جنوب كردفان والنيل الأزرق، حيث ولدت الحرب السودان بين القوات الحكومية، وقوات الجيش الشعبي قطاع الشمال بمجرد انفصال، وحولت المنطقة إلى «مأساة إنسانية كبرى»، ونزوح مئات الآلاف من سكانها، وسيطر التمرد على المناطق خارج المدن، وبقاء المدن الكبيرة وحدها بيد الحكومة، وصعوبة التحرك خارج المدن دون حراسة لمسافات لا تتجاوز أحيانا العشرين كيلومترا مغامرة كبرى.

 وبلغت الحرب ذروتها بطلب قوات الجيش الشعبي - الشمال الأخير من سكان مدينة «كادوقلي» كبرى مدن الولاية مغادرتها، لأنها تنوي الهجوم عليها.

 سياسيا بلغت الأزمة السياسية بين الحكومة والمعارضة ذروتها، وبلغ عدم الثقة مداه الأقصى، لدرجة أن القوى السياسية المعارضة تعاملت مع دعوة النائب الأول للرئيس، والرئيس نفسه للحوار، باعتبارها مناورة جديدة تريد الحكومة بها كسب بعض الوقت.

 ويؤيد ما قامت به السلطات مذهب المعارضة، فتم إطلاق عدد محدود من المعتقلين السياسيين، وتراجع وضع الحريات في البلاد، وحدثت انتهاكات جديدة لحرية الصحافة، بلغت حد أن جهاز الأمن أوقف رئيس تحرير إحدى الصحف عن العمل رغم أنفه. 

 بل ودخلت الأزمة «حوش» الحزب الحاكم نفسه، وبرز بشكل لافت الصراع بين صقور الحزب وحمائمه، فور إعلان الرئيس البشير رغبته في التنحي.

 وخرج إلى السطح معسكران متصارعان داخل الحزب الحاكم، أحدهما تقوده من خلف ستار شخصية من القصر الرئاسي، والآخر يقف خلفه أحد الصقور الجارحة، يسعى كلاهما لحكم السودان.

 وتقول هذه المصادر، إن أيدي الصقر الإنقاذي ظلت تعمل منذ وقت طويل في تهيئة الأجواء، فهي التي أبعدت رئيس جهاز المخابرات السابق صلاح قوش من منصبيه، وأبعدت القيادي الإسلامي غازي العتباني، وتعمل بكل جد للقضاء على ما تبقى من منافسين، واستخدمت ملفات الفساد بقوة بين التيارين لتصفية الحسابات.

 ونشطت تيارات إصلاحية وشبابية داخل الحزب، ورفعت صوتا جهيرا مطالبا بالإصلاح، مثل «تيار الإصلاح» في الحزب الحاكم، ومجموعة المجاهدين السابقين «سائحون»، وتنادي بالتغيير الشامل وتقترب مما تنادي به المعارضة السياسية والمسلحة.

 ويجلس العسكريون في الكرسي الثالث من الصراع، فالمعسكر الذي يقف فيه «أصدقاء الرئيس»، وزير الدفاع عبد الرحيم محمد حسين، ووزير رئاسة الجمهورية بكري حسن صالح، لن يسكت على محاولات الطرفين للاستئثار بالسلطة.

 ويعيش الجيش صراعه الخاص، فالضباط الذين تمت محاكمتهم بتدبير محاولة انقلابية، بقيادة العميد محمد إبراهيم عبد الجليل «ود إبراهيم»، يمثلون تيارا مؤثرا داخل الجيش يرى أن قيادة الجيش مسؤولة عن ما يحدث في الجيش والبلاد ويدعون لتغييرها.

 وقدم زهاء (700) ضابط مذكرة تطالب بإصلاح الأوضاع في الجيش عرفت بمذكرة الجيش الثانية، مذكرة الجيش الأولى قدمت في فترة حكم الصادق المهدي، وكان من نتائجها أن جاء انقلاب عمر البشير، ومحاولة النظام إنكارها بادئ الأمر، ثم اضطر للاعتراف بها على استحياء في وقت لاحق.

 وداخل «الحركة الإسلامية» فإن أصوات الشقاق تسمع من أماكن بعيدة، بلغ علوها ذروته أيام «المؤتمر العام» الذي عقد قبل أشهر، وخرجت بعده تصريحات غاضبة عن «سرقة الحركة» من عضويتها.

 * إطفاء نيران وطن

 * «خلفت ثورات الربيع العربي كثيرا من الخراب والدمار في البنى التحتية وأحدثت خسائر بشرية لافته، والمواطن السوداني لن يلجأ لخيارات لا يمكن التكهن بنتائجها». بهذه النظرة استهل الأستاذ بجامعة الخرطوم د. فتح العليم عبد الله حديثه لـ«الشرق الأوسط»، متوقعا وصول الأطراف السودانية لمصالحة وطنية، لأن الدولة تسعى لتجنب تفتيت ودمار الوطن، ولمنع عودة البلاد قرونا إلى الوراء.

 ويعتقد عبد الله أنه لا خيار إلا الجدية في الوصول لمصالحة لتجنب ما يحيق بالبلاد، ويرى في المصالحة طريقا وحيدا لإطفاء نيران الوطن، ويقول: «تقوم الحرب من أجل السلام، ولا يقوم السلام من أجل الحرب».

 حدد مساعد الأمين العام للعلاقات الخارجية بحزب الأمة السفير نجيب الخير، عدة عوامل تساعد على «التغيير السلس»، فاستحكام عزلة النظام خارجيا، وخروج قضايا الحرب والسلام من يده، وسوء علاقته بالغرب، لا يترك مجالا أمامه سوى العودة للشعب.

 ويلعب العجز عن إيقاف الحروب المستعرة في ثلاثة أقاليم دورا مهما في تعقيد الأوضاع السياسية والأمنية، ويضع البلاد على فوهة بركان، لا مخرج منه غير «الحل الاستباقي».

 كما تلعب العزلة الاقتصادية، دورا ضاغطا باتجاه الحل السلس، فالحكومة بلا علاقات مع مؤسسات التمويل الدولية والأميركية، ما يجعلها خارج «الاقتصاد العالمي»، وتثقلها 42 مليار دولار دين خارجي، لم تستطع اقتسامها مع الجنوب، ولم تنجح في إلغائها وشطبها.

 ويوضح أنها فقدت البترول المصدر الرئيسي للعائدات، وتبقت لها عائدات عبوره وحدها، وأن الاتفاق مع دولة الجنوب لا يقوم على أسس راسخة، لأن المشكلات التي أدت إلى الحرب بين الشمال والجنوب لا تزال قائمة، وبالتالي فانهياره وارد، وأن الاتفاق مع قطاع الشمال لن يتم دون التسوية الكلية والشاملة للقضايا العالقة بين الشمال والجنوب، تلك القضايا المفترض حلها قبل تقرير المصير.

 ويشترط الأخير الاتفاق على الإطار المرجعي للحوار، وتحديد قضاياه، وأهما قضية «الشرعية»، والموقف منها، فالمؤتمر الوطني يفهما بأنها «سياسة الأمر الواقع»، فيما تفهما المعارضة بمعنى «التفويض الشعبي».

 ويوضح أن حزب المؤتمر الوطني الحاكم يريد حوارا باعتباره حزبا حاكما، فيما تراه المعارضة يقوم على المساواة، يتم من خلاله تحديد مفاهيم التحول الديمقراطي، وقوانين الانتخابات ودوائرها، ومفوضيتها، وألا يستخدم سلطان الدولة في كسبها.

 بشأن الحوار على الدستور، فإن الخير يرى أن الدستور عبارة عن مدونة للحقوق والواجبات، وبالتالي فإن الحديث عن دستور في الوقت الذي يفقد فيه المواطن إلى الحق الأساسي «حق الحياة» في مناطق الحروب، فإن أي حوار حول الدستور يصبح بلا معنى.

 ويضيف: «حال تنحي الرئيس، فمن المنطقي تنحي كل الطاقم الذي جاء معه، ليبدأ الناس بداية جديدة، وبآلية توافقية وترتيبات انتقالية، تفضي إلى وضع دستور دائم».

 * النظام يتداعى يقول إبراهيم السنوسي نائب الأمين العام للمؤتمر الشعبي الذي يقوده حسن الترابي، إن النظام يتداعى، وإن التنافس الحاد، والغلاء والفوضى الأمنية، ترجح حدوث تغيير على طريقة ثورات بلدان الربيع العربي، ولا يستبعد حدوث تفلتات أمنية وفوضى أثناء وبعد الثورة.

 ويضع «انقلاب القصر» واحدا من الفرضيات القائمة، بسبب الخلافات داخل النظام، ويقول: «نحن نرفض انقلاب القصر لكن إمكان حدوثه ليس بعيدا».

 ولا يستبعد اجتياح قوات «الجبهة الثورية» للخرطوم، ويعتبره أمرا يتخوف منه البعض الناس لما قد يحدثه من خسائر.

 وحول «الانتقال السلس» يرى السنوسي أن رئيس النظام وحده يستطيع إطلاق سراح المعتقلين، والحريات الصحافية، وكفالة حرية التعبير، وحق إقامة الندوات والتظاهر، بما يوفر مناخ الحرية اللازم للحوار. وللدخول في حوار يدعو السنوسي إلى إلغاء قانون الأمن باعتباره سيفا مسلطا على رقاب الجميع، وإلى عدم تجاهل الحوار لحملة السلاح، ولأن النظام لم يفعل شيئا من هذا، فإن الإسلامي المخضرم يرى في الدعوة للحوار «بالونة اختبار».

 * سيلان الدماء استبعد الأكاديمي والناشط في المجتمع المدني د. الباقر العفيف «سيناريو الانتقال السلمي الحضاري» تماما، وقال إن إصلاح الحكومة ذاتيا «غير واقعي»، لأن النافذين في الحكومة ليس لديهم استعداد لقبول بعضهم البعض، ناهيك عن الآخر، وأن بعضهم مقتنع إما أن يكونوا في الحكم أو تحت الأرض، لذا سيواجهون أي هبة شعبية بعنف شديد، ما يرجح احتمال حدوث تغيير «عنيف جدا»، تواجه فيه الحكومة الغضب الشعبي بعنف تسيل جراه دماء كثيرة.

 ولا يعتبر العفيف دعوة الرئيس للحوار جادة استنادا على تجربة النظام مع الاتفاقات والدعوات، بما في ذلك اتفاقية نيفاشا التي انتهت بكارثة.

 وأن النظام يحتفظ بالكثير من المساجين السياسيين، ويمنع المجتمع المدني من ممارسة عمله، ويتحكم في الإعلام، وهي مؤشرات على عدم جديته، وبالتالي فإن دعوته للحوار مجرد تكتيك اعتادت الحكومة على لعبه للضغط أو خلق علاقات عامة تكسبها بعض الدعم الدولي.

 * تجديد البيت الحاكم

 * يقول القيادي الإسلامي غازي صلاح الدين العتباني: «المجتمعات التي ترهن نفسها للأشخاص غير خليقة بأن تحمل رسالة من أي نوع»، ويرى في اختيار قيادة الأمة عملية تجديدية حيوية، باعتبارها جهدا تربويا وتنويريا عظيما تتدافع في سياقه الآراء والمواقف والبرامج، إزاء كل قضايا الحياة السياسية وغيرها.

 ويدعو العتباني الذي أبعد من وظيفته كرئيس للهيئة البرلمانية لنواب الحزب الحاكم في البرلمان إلى تجديد القيادة، وإجراء عملية تنقية وتنخيل من بين مواهب الأمة ممن يملكون مقومات القيادة، خصوصا بين أجيالها الصاعدة.

 ويضيف العتباني في مقالة الذي نشرته مواقع إلكترونية، أن المشكلة ليست في الرئيس ونياته الصائبة، لكن في بعض من يجرون حسابات خاصة دون نظر إلى مصلحة عامة ودون اكتراث لنصوص القانون.

 * رائحة الشواء

 * ومن خصائص البيت الحاكم ينظر الكاتب والمحلل السياسي خالد التجاني النور إلى مدى جدية التوجه الحكومي نحو الحوار الشامل، وما تضمنه خطاب الرئيس عمر البشير أمام البرلمان بإطلاق سراح المعتقلين، وعلامة الاستفهام الكبيرة التي خلفها حول دوافع وحسابات الفريق الحاكم.

 ويقول التجاني في مقاله المنشور في «الأسافير»، إن الإعلان الرئاسي بإطلاق سراح المعتقلين شكل دخانا كثيفا حجب الرؤية عن موقف كان ينتظر أن يأتي بخطوات أكثر تقدما تدفع عجلة الحوار الوطني للدوران والوفاء بمتطلباته. 

 ويرى النور أن هناك ثمة «فيتو» في دوائر البيت الحاكم ضد إطلاق حوار وطني بمواصفات حقيقية وجدية، ويضيف: «سرعان ما انقلبت الأمور باتجاه معركة كسر عظم للسيطرة على مقاليد الأمور داخل البيت الحاكم، وبدا الصراع المكتوم بين الأطراف المتنافسة داخل «المؤتمر الوطني» يأخذ شكل تصفية حسابات تارة باسم خلافة البشير، وتارة باسم محاربة الفساد في توظيف صراعي واضح، وتارة باسم توحيد التعبير الإعلامي عن مواقف الحزب.

 ويحدد النور سيناريوهات ثلاثة للتغيير تتضمن قبول قادة الإنقاذ لمقترحات النائب الأول علي عثمان محمد طه للخروج من الأزمة الوطنية، بالانخراط في حوار وطني شامل، أو استمرار الاحتقان الحالي بدفع من المتشددين داخل النظام الذين يرفضون رؤية المخاطر المحدقة بالبلاد، ويصرون على الأساليب القديمة لتطيل بقائهم في السلطة، وهو ما يقود لإعادة إنتاج السيناريو السوري في السودان، أو استمرار «توازن الضعف» بين أطراف المعادلة السودانية الذي قد يقود لتآكل وتفتت بطئ للبلاد، وهو قد يفضي إلى تدخل خارجي يفرض تصوراته لتسوية الأزمة السودانية.

 ويشم التجاني رائحة طبخة خارجية من مطابخ دبلوماسية غربية في الخرطوم، تزعم أن البشير لن يترشح مرة أخرى، وأنه فقط يبحث عن ضمان لتسوية ملف المحكمة الجنائية الدولية، وأن أكثر من عاصمة تريد غمس يدها ودس أنفها في الحالة السودانية.

 * توازن الضعف

 * كل الاحتمالات واردة، بعض أطراف المعارضة تدعو النظام لتفكيك نفسه، فيما يقف رئيس الوزراء الأسبق الصادق المهدي وحيدا يدعو إلى «كودسا سودانية»، بينما يريد النظام احتواءها، يتسع الرفض الشعبي، والحركات الشبابية، «شرارة، التغيير الآن، قرفنا، حركات الطلاب»، تدعو لانتفاضة شعبية تسقط النظام، لكن الجميع يقفون عند المسافة نفسها من تحقيق أهدافهم، «توازن الضعف.

 * الربيع السوداني عمره 50 عاما

 * يطلقون عليها في السودان «الدورة الخبيثة».. انتفاضة شعبية تسقط نظاما ديكتاتوريا عسكريا، يعقبها انقلاب يعيد الديكتاتورية من جديد. هكذا يراوح التاريخ السياسي السوداني المعاصر مكانه، فيما تتراجع البلاد عشرات السنين إلى الوراء.

 عرف السودان الثورات الشعبية قبل ثورات الربيع العربي بنصف قرن، ففي الحادي والعشرين من أكتوبر (تشرين الأول) من عام 1964 ثار الشعب السوداني وخرج في مظاهرات شعبية عارمة، وأسقطوا حكم الرئيس الفريق إبراهيم عبود. خرج الجميع في مظاهرات تطالب بالحرية، وانحاز خلالها الجيش للشعب، وتنحى الرئيس عبود سلميا.

 عقب سقوط «الديكتاتورية الأولى» قامت انتخابات حرة ونزيهة تمخضت عنها حكومة منتخبة ديمقراطيا استمرت تحكم لخمس سنوات، لكن صوت المارش العسكري أعاد البلاد مرة أخرى ل«الديكتاتورية»، وجاء انقلاب الرئيس جعفر النميري الذي استمر في الحكم أكثر من 16 عاما.

 لكن السودانيين عادوا وأسقطوا ديكتاتورية النميري بانتفاضة شعبية وعصيان مدني في السادس من أبريل (نيسان) عام 1985، وانحاز الجيش للمرة الثانية للشعب، وتكونت حكومة انتقالية برئاسة المشير عبد الرحمن سوار الذهب، أعقبتها انتخابات أتت بحكومة الصادق المهدي المنتخبة ديمقراطيا.

 تكرر السيناريو مرة أخرى ودقت موسيقى الجيش معلنة انقلاب الرئيس عمر البشير المدعوم من الإسلاميين في الثلاثين من يونيو (حزيران) 1989، وظل يحكم البلاد منذ ذلك الزمان.

 الآن وفي مرحلة الربيع العربي تتشكل في رحم السودان ملامح ثورة جديدة، يرى المراقبون أنها ستكون مختلفة، تنهي «الدورة الخبيثة» وتضع البلاد أمام مرحلة جديدة، كيف ستكون هذه الثورة، سلمية، عنيفة، ربيع سوري، أم ليبي، أم يمني، أم مصري، هي الخيارات الماثلة، لكن السودانيين يرون أن في تجربتهم ما يغنيهم عن تجارب مستوردة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حزب الترابي : على الحاج فقد تلقائياً وظيفة مساعد الأمين العام التنظيمية لوجود ترتيبات متعلقة بالجنسية الألمانية ووضعه.

 طلب منه أن ينوب عنه في عقد القران..البشير لعلي الحاج : "عندك الأمان، تعال أعقد لي بنتك وأرجع".

 تقرير: لينا يعقوب

 الأسرة هنا في (الخرطوم) كانت تستعد للاحتفال باكتمال مراسم زواج ابنتها.. قبل اليوم المحدد اتصل والد (العروس) د.علي الحاج من مقر إقامته بألمانيا بالرئيس عمر البشير طالباً منه أن ينوب عنه في عقد القران.. البشير وإن لم يستغرب كثيراً للطلب إلا أنه قال لعلي الحاج "عندك الأمان، تعال أعقد لي بنتك وأرجع"..غير أن الأخير أصر على موقفه، "بأن يكون البشير هو وكيل العروس ويتمم لها عقد القران".. وهذا ما حدث، حيث حضر البشير وبعض من أعضاء المؤتمر الوطني، وأيضاً الشيخ حسن الترابي وعدد من منسوبي المؤتمر الشعبي للمناسبة وهناك تصافح (المتخاصمون) وتحدثوا قليلاً في غياب صاحب المناسبة.

 ما سبق يعكس أن أعضاء الحركة الإسلامية على شقيها إذا أمعنا النظر فيهم لعرفنا أن الاختلاف بينهم بسيط جداً ويمكن أن يزول في لحظة حيث لا يمكن لأحد أن يتكهن بمستقبل علاقاتهم أو قوة تأثيرهم على بعضهم فهم في حالة مد وجزر يلتقون ويتقاطعون، يتفقون ويختلفون، دون أن تكون توقعات المراقبين المسبقة أو حتى اللاحقة دقيقة لما حدث أو ما سيحدث لذلك عندما التقى النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية علي عثمان بمساعد الأمين العام للمؤتمر الشعبي د.علي الحاج لم يندهش من يعرف بواطن الأمور فإسلاميو "تيار المنشية" بين ليلة وضحاها يمكن أن يتنقلوا بخفة الهواء ليلتحقوا "بتيار القصر" دون حتى إبداء أسباب تخفف من دهشة المراقبين، فبعد أن ضجت الصحف بلقاء ألمانيا الشهير بين –العليين- الذي انتهى بوعود ببدء حوار بين الحكومة والقوى السياسية، وهمس أن الأمر قد يصل لتوحيد الإسلاميين فيما بينهم لكن ما لبث أن هدأت أصداء ذلك اللقاء حتى بدا كأنه فقاعة صابون.. البعض يقول أن المبادرة أعطيت أكبر من حجمها والبعض الآخر يشير إلى أشواك وعراقيل كانت تقف أمامها.
 جنسية علي الحاج
 قبل أن نخوض كثيراً في تلك المبادرة دعونا نطرح السؤال الصعب على من يقف وراء المبادرة لحل إشكال هذا البلد وإخراجه من الظلمات إلى النور "سؤال المليون دولار" على د.علي الحاج الذي يجلس وسط صقيع برلين هل مايزال يحمل جنسيته السودانية وجواز سفره الأخضر أم أنه تخلي عنه في سبيل –العيون الخضراء- للجواز الألماني حيث قالت إحدى المصادر التي تحدثت لـ(السوداني) إن الرجل سقطت عنه الجنسية السودانية بعد أن حمل الجنسية الألمانية التي وبحسب القانون الألماني لا يحق بأن يحمل الشخص لجنسيتين وهذا قد يرجع للذاكرة الألمانية التي تعتز بأصلها الآري الذي يرونه لا يمكن أن يتساوي مع أي جنس كان، وحتى وإن كان من جيرانهم من أهل أوربا فالقانون الألماني يمنح الجنسية، بعد أن يُسقط الجنسية الأم، إلا في حال تعثر طالب الجنسية التواصل مع سفارة بلاده في جلب بعض الأوراق الثبوتية حسب مصدر من السفارة الألمانية، والذي أضاف في حديثه لـ(السوداني) أنه من النادر جداً أن يُمنح مواطن الجنسية الألمانية وهو يحتفظ بجنسيته السابقة.
 المعلومة من شأنها أن تُحسب على علي الحاج إن صحت، فمن غير المقبول أن يقود مواطن سوداني فاقد للجنسية (السودانية) حواراً بين قوى سياسية، أو هكذا يعتبر أحدهم..غير أن (السوداني) اتصلت بمحور الحديث علي الحاج بألمانيا تستفسره عن صحة سقوط الجنسية السودانية عنه بعد أن حصل على الجنسية الألمانية، إلا أنه استنكر السؤال وطرح بدلاً عنه استفساراً آخر "وهل من يحصل على جنسية أخرى ليس من حقه التحدث في الشأن السوداني؟"
 السؤال الذي كررته (السوداني) لأكثر من مرة على علي الحاج "هل أُسقطت الجنسية السودانية عنك بعد حصولك على الجنسية الألمانية؟" إلا أنه أجاب "أرفض الإجابة على هذا السؤال".!

 وفي هذه الحالة يبقى الاحتمالان مفتوحان، إما أنه يحتفظ بكليهما – كحالة نادرة يسمح بها القانون الألماني- أو أن علي الحاج هو الآن مواطن ألماني من أصول سودانية إلا أن مصدر مطلع اكتفى بالتعليق لـ(السوداني) حول هذه المسألة قائلاً "الجنسية السودانية بالنسبة لعلي الحاج ليست مشكلة، لأنه إن حدث توافق بين المؤتمر الوطني والقوى السياسية أو حتى بين الوطني والمؤتمر الشعبي، فأسهل وأسرع خدمة يمكن أن تقدم هي الجنسية حال أسقطت".
 نظرة من الداخل
 نظرة أخرى فاحصة على وضعية علي الحاج داخل تنظيمه –المؤتمر الشعبي- حيث يقول الأمين السياسي للمؤتمر الشعبي كمال عمر إن علي الحاج، له سنوات طويلة وهو يقيم في ألمانيا ويحمل جنسيتها وكان يشغل مساعد الأمين العام للمؤتمر الشعبي، إلا أن التعديلات الأخيرة التي طالت عدداً من الوظائف داخل الحزب أنهت وظيفته كمساعد للأمين العام، وأصبح هناك نواب للأمين العام، "سمية يوسف وعبد الله حسن أحمد وإبراهيم السنوسي" ونوه إلى أن الحاج فقد تلقائياً وظيفة مساعد الأمين العام التنظيمية والتي تمت برغبة مباشرة منه وليس بطريقة إقصائية، لوجود ترتيبات متعلقة بالجنسية الألمانية ووضعه.
 وقال عمر خلال حديثه لـ(السوداني)إن علي الحاج محرر الآن من أي التزام تنظيمي إلا الالتزام بأزمة بلده، فهو يرى أنها مساحة تعطيه حق للتحرك بصورة أكبر من أن يكون مرتبطاً بالمؤتمر الشعبي.. ويذكر بأن وزنة علي الحاج واسمه مفيد لحل أزمة البلد أكثر من أن يكون مرتبطاً بحزب. 
 جنسيات مزدوجة
 إذا نظرنا إلى خارطة القادة السياسيين سنجد العديد من منهم يحملون جنسيات مزدوجة لدرجة أن السفير البريطاني إيان كلف قال قبل سنوات ماضية إن ثلثي وزراء الحكومة السودانية يحملون الجواز البريطاني مما أثار هذا التعليق الكثير من ردود الأفعال المنتقدة لهذا الأمر لدرجة المطالبة بمنع أي شخص يحمل جنسية مزدوجة أن يحتل منصباً دستوراً وهذا يعمل به في كثير من بلدان العالم ومن أشهر الشخصيات التي تحدث عنها علناً بأنها تحمل جنسية أخرى القيادي بالمؤتمر الوطني د.قطبي المهدي وهو يحمل الجنسية الكندية بجانب التصريح بأن أبناء مرشد الطريقة الختمية مولانا محمد عثمان الميرغني يحملون جوازات سفر يوغندية وقد يكون نجله مساعد رئيس الجمهورية جعفر الصادق حاملاً لجنسية أجنبية غير السودانية.
 مستقبل المبادرة
 وبالرجوع لمبادرة علي الحاج التي انحسرت من حولها الأضواء يقول كمال عمر إن الحزب لا يحجر على عضويته في أي مكان لقاء أي سياسي وأن علي الحاج نفسه اعترف أنه غير مفوض من قبل المؤتمر الشعبي لقيادة مبادرة مع المؤتمر الوطني، وكشف أن علي الحاج أبلغ الشيخ حسن الترابي أنه التقى علي عثمان بعد اللقاء وأنه أخطره وإبراهيم السنوسي والصادق المهدي و فاروق أبو عيسى، وسكرتير الحزب الشيوعي بما دار في اللقاء موضحاً أن شكل الإخطار يظهر أنها لا تعني الحزبين أو الإسلاميين كما يتوهم البعض.. 
 وحول مستقبل المبادرة قلل عمر من جدواها أو أن تثمر شيئاً في مستقبل الأيام مشيراً إلى أن علي الحاج نفسه لم يكن يعول على اللقاء بدليل أنه طلب من علي عثمان أن يوصل الرسالة إلى الرئيس.
 والناظر إلى مبادرة الرجل لوجد بها عدداً من الثغرات التي قد تقف ضد نجاحها حيث انقسم الناس من حولها خاصة داخل المؤتمر الشعبي والمؤتمر الوطني فثمة من مضى متشائماً ومتهماً جهات لم يسمها بالسعي لقطع الطريق أمام لقاء العليين وإفراغه من محتواه داخل الحزبين، ويرى أنصار هذا الاتجاه أن سباقاً للمبادرات واللقاءات المتبادلة تقوم به أطراف هنا وهناك لتحقيق إنجازات إلا أنهم يتبعون أسلوباً يضر بعملية الحوار ويبعثر أوراقه.
 المؤتمر الوطني ترك الباب موارباً أمام هذه الاجتهادات ولم يرغب بتغذية الساحة بتصريحات تصب في سياق التفاؤل، كما أنه لم يصدر منه نفياً بلقاء رئيس قطاعه السياسي ونائب رئيس الجمهورية الحاج آدم ورئيس قطاع العلاقات الخارجية إبراهيم غندور بالدكتور حسن الترابي الشهر الماضي.
 كما أن هناك دلائل تشير إلى أن المؤتمر الشعبى لازال منقسماً على مستوى قياداته، ففي الوقت الذي ينشط فيه تيار معتدل لإنهاء حالة الجمود والرغبة بتسريع الحوار -وهو تيار تمثله قيادات بارزة- يقف على الجانب الآخر تيار ثان به قيادات وسيطة، تعمل على التقليل من العملية برمتها، وتصورها للقواعد كأنها محاولة من النائب الأول لامتصاص انتفاضة قواعد الحركة الإسلامية والمجاهدين .
 ذر رماد
 إن كان المؤتمر الشعبي قلل من المبادرة وما يمكن أن تحققه من نتائج مرجوة، فبلا شك أن القوى السياسية الأخرى تشعر بذات الأمر.. فرئيس قوى الإجماع الوطني فاروق أبو عيسى أكد بأن اللقاء الذي تم والمبادرة التي طرحت ما هي إلا ذر رماد في العيون، واصفاً إياها بأنها "غير جادة ولا يحزنون" وأوضح في حديثه لـ(السوداني) أن هناك شروطاً عديدة يجب أن تتوفر حتى تثق القوى السياسية في دعوات ومبادرات المؤتمر الوطني.
 ويتضح أنه في حال لم تحدث أي خطوت جادة في "تطبيع العلاقات" بين المؤتمر الوطني وقوى الإجماع الوطني في مسألة الحوار فسيظل الطرف الأخير فاقداً للثقة بأي شيء يمكن أن يطرحه الأول، ذلك لأن الأحزاب نفسها لا تثق في مبادرات يقودها أعضاء منتمين للحزب.!
 ومع ذلك هناك آراء فردية للأحزاب، تظهر بين فينة وأخرى في الصحف، تشير إلى أن الحوار يمكن أن يستمر، فقد قال نائب الأمين العام للمؤتمر الشعبى عبدالله حسن أحمد أمس إن هناك إمكانية لتوحيد الحركة الإسلامية مرة أخرى إذا ما توفرت حسن النوايا والنظرة الواقعية للحركة، وربط ذلك بحوار لابد أن يجرى مع القوى السياسية الأخرى، لأنه في نهاية الأمر "الحوار مع توفر الحريات أفضل من الدعوة إلى إسقاط الحكومة"!.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انتهاء التحقيقات في إعلان "الجنس اللطيف"



 رفعت اللجنة المكلفة بالتحقيق في الأسباب التي أدت إلى نشر إعلان استخدام خارجي مخالف للشروط والضوابط المعمول بها، تقريرها الختامي لوزير تنمية الموارد البشرية السودانية إشراقة سيد محمود توطئة لإماطة اللثام عن الفاعل الحقيقي وراء الإعلان.


 وكان بيان صادر عن الوزارة المختصة أكد اتخاذ إجراءات ضد مكتب الاستخدام الذي قام بنشر الإعلان في الصحف، معتبراً أن ما جاء في الإعلان مسيء للكرامة وفيه تجاوز لضوابط التوظيف.


 وتوقعت وكالة السودان للأنباء أن تعقد السيدة الوزيرة مؤتمراً صحفياً تستعرض فيه خلاصة التقرير.


 وفجّر إعلان عن وظائف نسائية بإحدى الصحف في وقت سابق موجة غضب عارمة وسط منابر الرأي.


 وينص الإعلان على وجود وظائف شاغرة بدولة الكويت خاصة بـ"الجنس اللطيف"، كما ورد لفظاً بالإعلان.


 وتبرأت وزارة العمل وتنمية الموارد البشرية السودانية في وقت سابق من الإعلان، مؤكدة رفضها القاطع لما جاء فيه.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الشيطان يعظ..!!!


 صلاح الدين عووضة

 بالمنطق

 * كان الجو ندياً منعشاً جراء الأمطار التي توقف هطولها عند مغيب شمس اليوم ذاك من أيام القاهرة الخريفية..
 * كان ذلك في مستهل تسعينيات القرن الماضي إبان زيارةٍ لي إلى مصر..
 * كنت أجلس في شرفة الشقة أتطلع إلى حركة الناس والمركبات من تحتي أكثر مما أتطلع إلى كتاب قصصي بين يدي عنوانه (الشيطان يعظ!!) لنجيب محفوظ..
 * ثم حدثت حركة ما- لا علاقة لها بالتي في الأسفل- أثارت حاسة الفضول في نفسي رغم ما فيها من آثام التطفل.. 
 * فقد انفتحت نافذة في الشقة المقابلة ليطل منها وجه شاب ذي شعر مسدل إلى ما أسفل أذنيه وهو يخاطب آخر في الداخل بصوت حاد: (يللا بينا نذاكر بأه في الجو الجميل ديَّة أبل ما ييجوا راقعين)..
 * وبعد نحو عشر دقائق من المذاكرة التي أعرفها- عدت فيها إلى سابق تطلعي مرات عدة- اتخذ الاستذكار هذا شكلاً هو الأغرب الذي أراه في حياتي..
 * وإن جاز لي التعبير عن (الشكل) هذا بما لا يخدش الحياء فيمكنني أن أقول إنها (مذاكرة حسية!!)..
 * ثم الذي حدث من بعد ذلك هو أكثر غرابة..
 * فبعيد رفع النداء لصلاة العشاء في المسجد المجاور رأيت الشاب هذا نفسه- بشعره المسدل- يهرول نحو الجامع برفقة صديقه (بتاع المذاكرة!!)..
 * وليست الغرابة هذه هي في أداء الصلاة- بالطبع- وإنما في (جرأة!!) الجمع بين (نقيضين!!) ولمَّا يتوافر من الوقت بعد ما يسمح بـ(التهيؤ الواجب!!) للفرض هذا..
 * وعدت إلى قراءة قصة (الشيطان يعظ!!) دون أن أزعم أنني أديت فريضة العشاء بالمسجد..
 * والذي بدا لي غريباً هذا- آنذاك- أضحى مألوفاً (جداً) بعد انقضاء بضعٍ من السنوات..
 * أي (جرأة الجمع بين نقيضين!!)؛ معصية وعبادة..
 * ثم عدم الإكتفاء بـ(الغرائبية) هذه وإنما تجاوزها إلى مرحلة (الوعظ!!)..
 * يعني- على سبيل المثال- خذ عندك الخبر (الطازج) الذي جاء في صحف الأمس القريب هذا..
 * (تحقق الشرطة مع شيخ بإحدى الخلاوى بتهمة إغتصاب طفل هو أحد تلاميذه الذين يقوم بتدريسهم علوم الفقه والقرآن والسنة)..
 * والأمثلة من الشاكلة هذه لم يعد قادراً على حصرها إلا رب العالمين وحده..
 * ومفردة (جرأة)- بالمناسبة- استوحيتها من قصة سعيد بن المسيب مع الحجاج بن يوسف مع اختلاف (الحيثيات)..
 * فعندما حكم الحجاج هذا على الفقيه الورع بالإعدام جراء (انتقاده!!) أوضاع ذلكم الزمان ابتسم المسيب ابتسامةً عريضةً فور النطق بالحكم..
 * ولما استفسره الحجاج عن سبب ابتسامته تلك أجابه سعيد قائلاً: (عجبت من جرأتك على الله وحلم الله عليك)..
 * وأعجب أنا من (ضيق أفق!!) نجيب محفوظ وهو يحاول التعبير عن الشيطان الواعظ..
 * فقط لو كانت المعاصي هذه تُقترف دون وعظ !!!!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لفتح صفحة جديدة


 كلام الناس 

 نورالدين مدني

 · كنا نظن وبعض الظن إثم أن عائلة عبد الواحد كلها واحد، ولكننا اكتشفنا أن هناك فرقا منذ أيام جعفر شيخ ادريس وحتى أيام غازي صلاح الدين هذه، وما بينهما من إصلاحيين وسائحين ومتمردين ومشوشين ذهنيا.

 · صحيح أن ما يجمع بينهم جميعا واحد ولكن فرقت بينهم السياسات والمواقف، وهذه ظاهرة طبيعية لأن أصابع اليد الواحدة مختلفة، لكن اثبتت التجارب أن التيار ( الغالب) يبقى الآمر الناهي خاصة في ظل الانظمة الشمولية.

 · نقول هذا رغم تفاؤلنا باختيار البروفيسور ابراهيم غندور الذي نعده من حمائم الانقاذ ليقود وفد التفاوض مع قطاع الشمال الذي ما زلنا تنتظر خطوة ايجابية منه تبدأ بتغيير اسمه الذي ما زال يعبر عن صلة تنظيمية بالحركة الشعبية التي نرى أيضا أن قيام دولة جنوب السودان يستوجب تغيير اسمها ليعبر عن مرحلة ما بعد انفصال الجنوب.

 · لسنا في حاجة إلى تأكيد أننا ضد التصعيد العسكري من أية جهة جاء، لاقتناعنا بأن النزاعات المسلحة وما تبعها من اتفاقيات ثنائية فشلت في تحقيق السلام الشامل، بل أن أهم اتفاق ثنائي ونعنى به اتفاق نيفاشا أثمر للأسف انفصال الجنوب وفتح شهية الحركات الجهوية المسلحة للدفع بمطالب إقيليمة وقبلية عبر فوهة البندقية.

 · مع ذلك فإننا نبارك عزم الحكومة عبر حزبها الحاكم التفاوض مع قطاع الشمال تحت مظلة الاتحاد الافريقي ونقدر أهمية إشراك الآخرين من جنوب كردفان والنيل الأزرق وأبيي دون مخاصصة قبلية أو استغلال سلبي لاطراف النزاع.

 · لقد باركنا مخرجات اتفاق التعاون مع دولة جنوب السودان، ونأمل أن تتعزز خطوات تأمين السلام مع الجنوب واستكماله في دارفور وتحقيقه في جنوب كردفان والنيل الأزرق بالمزيد من خطوات الانفراج السياسي والصحفي والاعلامي.

 · ذلك يتطلب مرونة اكثر تجاه الآخر ابتداء من الحزب الحاكم وصولا إلى أحزاب المعارضة لتهيئة الاجواء لحوار سياسي جامع يستوعب أهل السودان جغرافيا وسياسيا عبر اتفاق قومي حول أجندة وطنية تحكم الفترة الانتقالية اللازمة للاتفاق حول الدستور واستحقاقات التحول الديمقراطي والتداول السلمي للسلطة.

 · تبقى نقطة مهمة تتعلق باستحقاقات الحوار سواء مع الحركة الشعبية الشمالية أو في المائدة المستديرة الجامعة وهي تعزيز الحريات والاعتراف بالأخطاء لفتح صفحة جديدة بعيدا عن كل أسباب العنف والاحتراب.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الطيب مصطفي 

 زفرات حري

 إلى مـن لا يهمهم الأمر


 زفرة الأستاذ عبد الرحيم علي فضل السيد استفزت قلماً آخر من المعاشيين وكان هذه المرة أكاديمياً مفصحاً مبيناً ما كنتُ سأتيح له المقام لولا أنه كان أكثر إبانة من صاحب الزفرات:
 إلى مـن لا يهمهم الأمر
 إي وربي يا أستاذ، شهد الله، ونحن نشهد أنك قد بلغت فأديت وأوفيت، لا فَُض فوك، ويا رعاك الله... فقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيا... ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي.
 فلمن تكتب، ومن تخاطب، ومن يقرأ، ومن يسمع، إذا كان الشخص المسؤول المباشر، والمعني بالأمر، يزعم بأن لا معاناة هناك ولا غلاء!! وأن ليس في الإمكان أبدع مما كان!!.
 وحُقّ له أن يزعم ما يزعم أو يقول ما يقول:
 ما دام راقداً على سريره الموطّأ، (المدبَّل)، الدافئ، المفروش بالديباج والحرير!.
 أو جالساً على كرسيه المستورد، المدعم، المفخم، المذهب، المبهرج الوثير!.
 أو قاعداً في مكتب، مكيف، مدثر، مبخر بالندّ، مضمخ بالعطر والعبير!
 أو واقفاً أمام قصره الشامخ (المسرمك)، المزهر، الواسع الكبير...
 أو راكباً سيارة، مؤصّلة، مفصلة، مؤهلة، مظللة، مصفحة (حماية) للسيد الوزير!
 وتسأله، يا أستاذ، يا جلف، يا... عن سوق البصل، وملاح (أم رقيقة وأم شعيفة، وأم... وأجرة الحمير..!! ألا تبالغ يا أستاذ يا غشيم، (يا عوير)!! أتراه أكل يوماً مفروكة (بمرقة الديك) أو شرب مرة من (الحفير)؟!! وأنت، أنت يا حالم ـ أما قرأت (زفرة) الشاعر المتيّم القدير:
 لا يعرف الشوق إلا من يكابده... ولا الصبابة إلا من يعانيها
 ولا سمعت بالمثل الشعبي القديم... (الجمرة بتحرق الواطيها)؟
 ولقد ذكرني إنكاره لوجود أي غلاء أو معاناة (بنكتة) زوجة الإمبراطور الفرنسي (المسطح) يوم لاذت جموع الشعب بباب قصره، تشتكي الجوع، والفاقة، فتساءلت غاضبة ومستنكرة صياحهم وإزعاجهم!!، فلما أُخبرت بأمرهم وأنهم لا يجدون خبزاً يأكلون، علقت متسائلة ومقترحة. فلماذا إذن لا يأكلون (حلوى ـ بقلاوة)؟!! نعم، هكذا يا أستاذنا المربي، هكذا حال كثير من الكبار (المرتاحين ـ المسطِّحين) لا يهمهم أن يأكل الناس عجلاً حنيذاً، أو يربطوا على بطونهم حجارة! ما داموا.. (هم) يأكلون (بعُيد) كل ما لذ من الطعام وطاب، أشهى وأحلى أنواع الفاكهة، وأرقى ألوان الحلوى والمكسّرات...  
 غير أنه قد جاء في ديوان الحكمة أن العاقل من حاسب نفسه قبل أن يحاسب غيره، فلعل الله قد سلط علينا ـ نحن المعاشيين ـ (بذنوبنا) نفراً من المتنفذين لا يرعون فينا إلاًّ، ولا ذمة، غلظت جلودهم بالشحم فلا يشعرون، وران على قلوبهم الصدأ فلا يخافون، وضرب على آذانهم الوقر فلا يسمعون، وطُمس على أعينهم، فهم لا يبصرون، نكتب، نشكو، نبكي، فيذهب كل ذلك أدراج الرياح، أو صيحة في وادٍ سحيق، حتى أصبحنا كالأيتام، لا وجيع لنا، ولا بواكي علينا، ولا صديقاً حميماً يدافع عنا، ولأننا لا نملك سلاحاً ماضياً نهدد به (أركان) الدولة كما يفعل الآخرون فيستجاب لهم!!
 ومع ذلك، نعم، ومع ذلك، فما رأيكم لو (لو تفيد شيئاً لو).
 1/ لو دعونا هؤلاء المساكين المسحوقين للتجمع (الصامت) أمام مقار المسؤولين المعنيين ولو لساعة واحدة كل أسبوع أو أسبوعين في العاصمة والأقاليم!.
 2/ لو أضربنا عن (الطعام) ـ في بيوتنا طبعاً ـ كل جمعة (احتجاجاً وعبادة) عسى الله أن يفرّج عنا، ونحن أصلاً عن الطعام شبه مضربين. منذ أن صرنا معاشيين!!.  
 3/ لو رفضنا هذه (اللعاعة) أو المهزلة، التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع!.
 4/ لو ... لعل وعسى، فالأرضة جربت الحجر!.
 ويا مسؤولين، يا كباار يا عوووك، نحن والله لا نريد فتح حسابات في البنوك، ولا تكوين شركات للاستيراد والتصدير، ولا عقارات للسكن والإيجار، لا، ولا، فقط نحلم... نحلم بأن نعيش بقية أيامنا بكرامة وحال مستور... فلا تعتذروا اليوم، أو تتذرعوا بضيق ذات اليد أو بسوء الأحوال الاقتصادية، فقد كانت (الدولارات) تتدفق بين أصابعكم ـ كما دموع المعوزين ـ من عائدات البترول وفي أعلى درجات أسعاره، بينما الأرض تقذف بما في جوفها من (أطنان) الأصفر الرنان، في أكثر من موقع ومكان، فما ذكرتمونا مرة واحدة على مدار أربع سنوات متتاليات (2007م ــــ 2011م)، وها قد عاد (الأسود) ليجري في الأنابيب من جديد، كما تبشر وفود المفاوضات، (المفاوضات التي ما عدنا منها يوماً برأس (كُليب) بل ولا حتى يخفّي (حُنين)!!
 على أي حال، نحن طلبنا بسيط جداً، ومتواضع جداً جداً، لو صحت العزائم وصدقت النيات، وخفتم الله فينا ولو مرة واحدة،! فقط (ساووا) بيننا وبين إخواننا المعاشيين الآخرين (اللاحقين) نعم فقط نريد (معاش المثل) فالمساواة في الظلم عدل، لأنهم هم أنفسهم مظلومون، والظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة...
 وليسامح الله، وليغفر الله، للخبير الاقتصادي الفذ، صاحب الفكرة (الشيطانية ــ الجهنمية) التي قسمت المعاش معاشين (قديماً وجديداً)!! وكأن الناس لا يعيشون في بلد واحد، وفي زمان واحد، ويرتادون سوقاً واحدة، فيطأون جمرة واحدة، ويصطلون بنار واحدة!!. لا إلاه إلا اللّه... لا ااإلاه اللّه!! ولا أنسى هنا أن أحيي الأستاذة/ أميرة الفاضل وزيرة الرعاية الاجتماعية التي استقالت انتصاراً لقضية هؤلاء الشيوخ المسحوقين، فضحَّت بوزارتها احتراماً لوزارتها، واحتراماً لمعنى أن يكون الإنسان إنساناً، فلها منا أعلى درجات التقدير والعرفان..
 كما أنتهز هذه الفرصة لتقديم اقتراح تُرفع بموجبه (صفة) منحة عن (مائة) السيد الرئيس لتصبح جزءاً أصيلاً من المرتب والمعاش، وذلك احتراماً وإكباراً لشخص السيد الرئيس وضنّا باسمه من أن يرتبط بما سميتموها (منحة) زوراً، وهي ليست في الحقيقة أو الواقع كذلك... والسلام.
 ألا هل نصحت... كما بلّغ الأستاذ عبد الرحيم علي فضل السيد!!... اللهم أشهد.
 أ. ع. ع. ف
 أستاذ جامعي بالمعاش
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(آفاز)

 منى عبد الفتاح

 كيف لا

 يبدو أنّ التجمعات على أرض الواقع لم يعد بمقدورها الوقوف ضد ظلم أو قرار مجحف، فأخذ أصحاب الحق أصواتهم إلى العالم الافتراضي وتفاعلوا على صفحات شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي مثل الفيسبوك والتويتر وغيرها . ويبدو أنّ هذا التواصل لم يشبع نهم المتعطشين إلى الديمقراطية فتحولوا إلى تنظيم أكبر وهو تكوين حركة عالمية اسمها آفاز . ومن موقع الحركة الإلكتروني فإنّ آفاز هذه تعني "صوت"، وهي حركة عالمية على الانترنت تهدف لتمكين الشعوب من صناعة القرارات حول العالم . وتم إطلاق الحركة بعدة لغات أوروبية وشرق أوسطية، عام2007م لتحمل مهمة ديمقراطية بسيطة هي تنظيم المواطنين من كل مكان كي يساعدوا بعضهم البعض في العبور من العالم الذي يعيشون فيه إلى العالم الذي يتمنون .
 تمكّن هذه الحركة الملايين حول العالم من اتخاذ اجراءات ومواقف حول قضايا عالمية ووطنية ومحلية ، كبيرة أو صغيرة ، سياسية أو اجتماعية أو اقتصادية أو إنسانية . وبإمكان هذه الجهود والمواقف الفردية أن تتحول إلى قوة جماعية مؤثرة تساهم في تغيير الرأي العام تجاه قضية معينة بأخذ تواقيع مئات الآلاف من الأشخاص والمشاركة في الحملات على الانترنت وتوصيل العريضة للمسؤولين الأممين. وتتنوع القضايا من الفساد والفقر و النزاعات إلى تغير المناخ وإنقاذ النحل والوقوف ضد تدمير سد ميغا على نهر الأمازون .
 ذخر الموقع الرسمي للحركة بالعديد من الإنجازات التي تمت بفضل أصوات المنضوين تحت لوائها . ومن نماذج التعريف بالانتصارات التي حققتها آفاز أنه في سبتمبر 2009م قامت الحركة بتعليق لوحات إعلانية كبيرة ممولة من تبرعات أعضاء الحركة في الميترو في واشنطن العاصمة . وقد جاء في هذه الإعلانات تذكير لصناع القرار بأن التعذيب غير قانوني وغير أخلاقي، بالإضافة إلى أنّه من النقاط الرئيسية التي يستخدمها أسامة بن لادن وتنظيم القاعدة في استراتيجيتهم لتجنيد المقاتلين. جذبت الرسالة اهتمام العالم وحشدت الناس لإغلاق السجن العسكري في غوانتنامو.
 أما في فبراير 2011م وعندما غادر الرئيس السابق محمد حسني مبارك منصبه في مصر حاول أخذ ثروته التي جمعها من مال الشعب المصري معه ، ولكن في غضون أيام وقّع أكثر من نصف مليون من أعضاء الحركة على عريضة تم تقديمها لوزراء مالية مجموعة العشرين من أجل تجميد مليارات مبارك فوراً. أما فكرة تقديم الرسائل فكانت بتسليم الرسائل على شكل "هرم من الاحتجاجات" وُضع مقابل برج إيفل أثناء إجتماع الوزراء. وفي الأسابيع التي تلت، وافق الإتحاد الأوروبي والبلدان في جميع أنحاء العالم على تجميد أموال مبارك وكبار مساعديه. وحسب ما جاء في الموقع فإن الحركة تعمل الآن على الحصول على استعادة الأموال المسروقة من طغاة آخرين وتحسين نظام العقوبات الأوروبي المليئ بالثغرات لصالح الديكتاتوريات.
 أما النموذج الثالث فقد كان في أبريل 2011م من الهند حيث أعلنت آنا هزار، إحدى النشطاء الغانديين وعمرها 73 سنة، عن إضراب عن الطعام حتى الموت إلى أن توافق الحكومة على السماح للمجتمع المدني بتشريع قانون جديد فعال لمكافحة الفساد . إنضم 500 ألف هندي الى حملة آفاز لدعم دعوة هزار لإجراء إصلاح شامل. وفي خلال 4 أيام، أجبرت هذه الحملة، الحكومة الهندية على توقيع بيانٍ خطيٍ تستجيب فيه لكل مطالب هزار. 
 تاريخ آفاز القريب وحاضرها مليء بالإنجازات رغم أنّها حركة عفوية وأهدافها يزينها الإيثار . وهي صغيرة العمر لدرجة تُخجل قوى المعارضة وأحزابنا بعمرها المديد وإنجازها صفر .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ااما قبل

 الصادق الرزيقي

 لحصانات واعتساف القانون


 عندما تصدر توصية عن مؤتمر تطوير وإصلاح العمل القانوني الذي نظمته وزارة العدل وخاطبه السيد رئيس الجمهورية أول من أمس، تطالب بإقامة ورش عمل وتحرير نقاش حول الحصانات التي يتمتع بها الدستوريون والنظاميون والبرلمانيون وغيرهم، واعتبارها أكبر معيقات للعمل الجنائي.. فإن هذه المسألة تحتاج لوقفة طويلة عندها ومناقشتها بكل وضوح وموضوعية.
 فبغض النظر عن المتعارف عليه دولياً وما أقرَّته الكثير من الدساتير والقوانين، حول الحصانات والامتيازات، والتجربة السودانية في إصدار قوانين الحصانة منذ قانون 1956م، إلا أنه لم يكن هناك اعتساف للقانون وسوء استخدامه والتطاول عليه، مثلما هو يحدث الآن، من تفشي ظواهر غريبة وجرأة لا حد لها في إعاقة تطبيق القوانين وتأويلها وتفسيرها على غير مظنة الصواب.
 وحددت توصية وزارة العدل في مؤتمرها، أن أمر الحصانة معيق لتطبيق القانون والعمل الجنائي، وهذا يعني أن المخالفات والجرائم الجنائية تقف الحصانات حجر عثرة أمام سير القانون فيها، وتشكل مصدات ومقيدات للملاحقة القضائية والقانونية للمتمتعين بقانون الحصانات، ويتعذَّر التعامل معهم وفق أحكام القانون!!
 وهذا أمر معيب للغاية، ودليل مفجع على أن الدولة تَرتكب وتُرتكب باسمها أخطاء وجرائر وجرائم لا يستطيع القانون ردعها ولا تستطيع أية جهة عدلية التعامل معها كما ينبغي.
 وقد اتسع القطاع المتمتع بالحصانات بشكل كبير وتضخم وانتفخ بلا حد ولا نهاية، فشاغلو المناصب الدستورية في كل ولايات السودان من معتمدين ووزراء ولائيين ومستشارين ومفوضين وولاة وأعضاء المجالس التشريعية الولائية وأعضاء المجلس الوطني ووزراء الحكومة الاتحادية ووزراء الدولة ومستشاري ومساعدي الرئيس ونوابه، وكبار موظفي الدولة والقيادات في الأجهزة العسكرية والأمنية والشرطة وأفراد هذه المؤسسات النظامية والمحامين والقضاة مستشاري وزارة العدل والدبلوماسيين، جميع هؤلاء تشملهم القوانين الخاصة بالحصانات والامتيازات حسب تصنيفهم وتوصيفاتهم في مواقعهم المختلفة وحدود هذه الحصانات ومقيداتها واشتراطاتها.. ما لم يُقبضوا متلبسين بجريمة.
 فبربكم كم تبلغ أعداد هذه الجيوش الجرارة من المحصنين بالقانون، ولا يستطيع أي عمل جنائي أداء دوره واكتساب فاعليته في مواجهتهم في حالة ارتكاب فعل مجرم قانوناً.
 بالفعل هذه قضية مهمة تستحق النظر والنقاش وردها إلى أصول شرعية في شريعة الإسلام وميزان العدالة الصرف، الذي لا يفرق بين الناس ويجعلهم متساوين أمام القانون وفي كل مرحلة من مراحل التقاضي مهما كان مستواها ودرجتها.
 وبالطبع هناك قواعد وضوابط ترتبط وإجراءات تتعلق بتطبيق قوانين الحصانات وكيفية رفعها في الحالات التي يجوز فيها ذلك، لكن واقع الحال يؤكد بما لا مراء فيه أن الحصانة معيق رئيس للعمل الجنائي، فكم من مواطن عادي تضرر من هذه الحصانات فوجد نفسه مقهوراً وملوماً محسوراً، وكم من حقوق كثيرة أُهدرت ومظالم قُبرت وحالات تجاوز وتظالم لم يكن فيها الجميع متساوين أمام القانون.
 ولم يظهر الفساد في البر والبحر ويملأ الآفاق، إلا بوجود هذه الحصانات وسوء استخدامها وتجاهل الصحيح من تطبيقات قوانينها، ولم تستطع يد العدالة الوصول لمرتكبي الفساد المالي والإداري والأخلاقي لمعاقبتهم بسبب حصاناتهم وتلكؤ الجهات التي تملك حق رفعها عنهم، وهذا يتناقض مع جوهر وروح العدل والتشريع الإسلامي وتعاليم الدين الحنيف وسنة النبي الكريم محمد «ص».
 أرتال من القضايا والبلاغات تزدحم في الأضابير، وعمليات تسوية وإخفاء وسحب لبلاغات وقفل لكثير منها تمت بسبب هذه الحصانات التي لا تستطيع الدولة التخلص منها، وصارت بعض الحصانات تتمدد وتتكاثر لتشمل أبناء وأسر من يتحصنون بهذه القوانين كأنهم هبطوا من السماء!!
 وينبغي أن تكون هناك نقاشات قانونية وسياسية ودينية كثيفة وفعالة، للبحث عن كيفية معالجة هذه المسألة حتى يتساوى الجميع أمام القانون.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السادة مدراء الجهاز الشرطي ..!!

 د / حرم شداد


 تهجم عليّ شخصان في وسط الخرطوم وساعة الذروة المرورية ، عندما كنت أظن أنني بمأمن داخل سيارتي إلا من القضاء والقدر الإلهي.. فقد كنت بشارع المك نمر مع تقاطع الطابية ،وبالقرب من مستشفى الأسنان فجاةً سمعت صوت الباب الخلفي فتح، وعند إلتفاتي أجد شخصاً من ورائي ،ووجهاً بوجه بكل صلف وتجبر ونصفه داخل العربة ،ويتمتم بكلمات غير مفهومة ،وعند سؤالي له - لا شعورياً - (إنت عايز شنو؟).. إذ بآخر يفتح الباب الأمامي بيميني، ومن الخوف والرعب خرجت من العربية ،وتركتها تعمل ،فما كان من الشخصين إلا أن جريا أمام أعين المارة ،وليس جرياً، بل بخطوات سريعة بعض الشئ ،وسط رعبي وذهول أصحاب السيارات المصطفة في إشارة المرور ،وإنزعاج المارين... فذهبنا إلى القسم الشمالي بعد اتصالي بالأستاذ عادل سيد أحمد، ودون البلاغ.

 وحقيقة، قدمت الشرطة جهداً مقدراً حتى كتابة هذا العمود، إذ هم في اتصال دائم معي للاطمئنان والمتابعة ... وعندما تحدثت في عمود سابق عن اختطاف طفلة ،لم أكن أقصد الإساءة إلى الجهاز الشرطي ، بقدر ما كنت اتحسب لمثل هذا اليوم الذي نسير فيه داخل العاصمة ،ووضح النهار، وبكل أمان.. فنتعرض لمثل هذه الجرائم ،التي لولا لطف الله بي كان من المحتمل أن يكون هؤلاء المجرمون يحملون معهم أسلحة ولو سكيناً أو مطوة ،ويضربوني بها طالما أنهم بهذه الجراءة وعدم الخوف من القبض عليهم.. وتحت أعين المارة من السائقين أو الراجلين المارين بالشارع ... السيد مدير عام قوات الشرطة والسيد نائب المدير العا م لقوات الشرطة والسيد مدير شرطة ولاية الخرطوم.. 

 نحن المقربون منكم نعلم مدى الجهود التي تبذلونها وتقدمونها للحفاظ على انضباط الأمن ،بالرغم من الظروف القاسية التي تحيط بالبلد من حروبات وصراعات بجهاته الأربعة ،ووضع اقتصادي مذري ومتدهور ،فقد تطورت الجريمة وانتشرت.. وهذا لا يعني أنكم لا تقومون بالواجب ،ولكن نريد التنبيه بأن يلزمكم الكثير من الإمكانيات المادية والمعينات الحديثة التي نرجو من الجهات العليا أن توفرها لكم ،حتى يصبح جهازكم فاعلاً أكثر فأكثر.. بعد حديث وإشارات وزير الدفاع عبد الرحيم أحمد حسين أمام البرلمان ،فقد دفع بالهجوم الناقد على جهاز الشرطة ،حيت ذكر في مبررات حديثه عن الهجوم على «مهاجرية» و«دلقو» بأن الجيش ترك ميادينه وذهب لتغطية عجز الشرطة في تأمين القوافل التجارية ،لذا دخلت قوات الجبهة الثورية مهاجرية ودلقو واحتلتها ...ولا نزال نقول بأن الشرطة هي أمننا وأماننا ،لذا نقسو عليكم حتى تطالبوا بحقوقكم .. بالمزيد من المعينات التي لا ولن تتوفر إلا بتخصيص وتوفير النواحي المادية ..فنحن مسئوليتكم ....والشهادة لله عبر عمودي هذا أرسل كل الأمنيات بأن يمدّ الله يد العون للسيد العقيد شرطة علي عثمان رئيس القسم الشرقي، وكل معاونيه ،وكل الملازمين شرطة الذين درستهم بجامعة الرباط ،وأشهد لهم بالخلق القويم والمعاملة الطيبة، والمثابرة والتضحية بالرغم من صغر سنهم أن يعينهم الله في جهدهم العظيم الذي يقدموه في هذا البلد وخدمتها، ودائماً هم على أهبة الاستعداد لتقديم أي خدمة ، بالرغم من أنهم يعملون تحت ظروف ضاغطة وعصية لا تتناسب مع إمكانياتهم المادية والمعينات التي يجب إلزاماً على الدولة أن توفرها لهم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حاجة تجيب الضغط ..!

 منى أبو زيد





 «إياك والخلط بين الحركة والفعل» .. آرنست همنجواي!
 يقولون لك إن هذا العالم ــــــ على امتداده ــــــ قد أصبح اليوم قرية واحدة، صغيرة، فتفرح مستحسناً هذا الزعم المتحذلق الذي يختزل المسافات بينك والبيت الأبيض .. والكرملين .. وسور الصين العظيم .. وعزلة الدلاي لاما .. ونجوم ريـال مدريد .. وأساطير هوليوود .. لكنك تعلم بالطبع أن الاتصال شيء وأن الوصول شيء آخر .. جولة قصيرة في وسائل الإعلام لتفقد أوجه الشبه ومواطن الاختلاف بين سكان تلك القرية الواحدة قد تغنيك عن الكلام، وقد تصيبك بـ (الضغط) ..!
 فتصبح واحداً من ربع سكان بلادك الذين قالت معظم صحفها الصادرة ليوم أمس إنهم مصابون بأمراض ضغط الدم ..
 معظم أمراض العصر المزمنة متفشية عندنا في السودان، وسبعون بالمائة من المصابين بتلك الأمراض المزمنة ــــ بحسب أحدث التقارير ـــــ يسافرون إلى الأردن لتلقي العلاج! .. التفسير المتفائل لهذه الظاهرة يقول إن ثلاثين بالمائة من مرضى الأمراض المزمنة بالسودان ما زالوا يفضلون العلاج محلياً! .. بينما يثبت التفسير المتشائم أن الذين يسافرون طلباً للعلاج في الأردن ـــ أو غيرها ــــ هم الفئة القادرة أو المستطيعة مع المشقة، بينما يبقى غير المستطيعين ـــــ من الفقراء والمساكين،مُكرهين لا أبطال ..! 
 لا شك أن التشخيص والعلاج المتطور هما ضالة أولئك المرضى الذين يشُدّون الرحال طوال العام إلى الأردن.. لكن الأهم من ذلك هو سلوك الطبيب السوداني (غير المتطور) في معاملة، هذ الخلل المهني والداء الطبي العضال هو السبب الأكثر شيوعاً ولعله أحد أسباب ارتفاع نسبة المصابين بالضغط ..!
 المريض السوداني يشُد الرحال إلى أردن البخاتة وهو على يقين تام بكفاءة الطبيب السوداني، وبأن معظم الأخطاء الطبية المحلية لا تحدث عن قلة خبرة أو معرفة.. ولكنها ظروف الخدمة الصحية في البلاد وبيئة العمل (ذاك المشِجب الملعون) ..!
 وهو على يقين ــــ أيضاً ــــ من أن ما يظنه ويحسه هو كمريض ليس على قائمة أولويات مواطنه الطبيب - المتضرر دومًا من ظروف العمل ? على العكس من زميله الأردني الذي يعلم جيداً أن حسن المعاملة هي أهم مقومات نجاح السياحة الطبية..!
 المسؤولية التقديرية للطبيب لا تعني أبداً أن يتجاهل الصحة المعنوية للمريض مهما تواضع حال الأسئلة ومهما علا شأن التشخيص .. أليس كذلك؟! .. بلى هو كذلك .. وقد جاء في الحديث النبوي أن (الدين المعاملة) ..!
 إلى جانب مقرراتها الدسمة أعتقد أن كليات الطب السودانية بحاجة إلى إضافة مادة جديدة موضوعها «أنْسَنَة الحضور المهني» ..!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مقعد إضافي لضيوف البشير 

 اسحق احمد فضل الله

 آخر الليل

 > جوبا لعلها تعرف اليوم فقط أن كتائب أربعة من جيشها قد انطلقت إلى ياو ياو.. منضمة إليه ضد سلفا.
 > واللواء شيوت صدام.. واللواء طوان دود دينق.. والعميد شول قاقا والعميد جيمس نل الذين تسللوا من بلفام يهدر حولهم عدد كثيف من العربات متجهة إلى أعالي النيل.
 > واللواء ياو ياو قائد التمرد الجنوبي ضد سلفا كير يستمع من هاتفه لحديث اللواء استخبارات جيمس نل.. ثم يسلم هاتفه إلى نائبه اللواء «موتنا عبد الله»
 > ومشار وإيقا وسلفا وآخرون يجتمعون بعد ساعات من زيارة البشير.. ويباركونها..
 > ونحدث صباح الخميس أن سلفا كير يتبادل الشتائم مع النواب ومع مشار وغيره... و...
 > واللقاء المدهش يبارك قطع صلة حكومة الجنوب بالفرقتين التاسعة والعاشرة.
 «ما يعني أن جذور قطاع الشمال تنزع من الأرض».
 > بعدها بساعات مشار وسلفا كير يشتبكان بعنف ومساء أمس الإثنين سلفا كير يطرد مشار من نيابة الرئيس ويجرده من كل شيء.
 > وجوبا مساء الإثنين وصباح الثلاثاء تشهد الترجمة الجنوبية لفيلم «قصر منشية».
 > لكن صاحب القصر هنا «البشير» لما كان يهبط جوبا كانت مجموعة عرمان تعرف أن الفأس تضرب هامتها.
 > ولم يكن هبوط طائرة البشير هو الفأس.
 > الفأس كانت شيئاً أعظم. 
 > وامرأة جنوبية عادية تقترب من قائد شرطة سلفا كير جنوب المطار ... «قبل دقائق من هبوط طائرة البشير» وتهمس له بأنها «تلحظ وجود شماليين وسط الجماهير.. حاجة كده غريبة»!!
 > والتوتر يجعل استخبارات سلفا كير تنطلق وتعمل بذكاء. 
 >والمخابرات هناك اكتفت بطوق أمني صارم حول الجماهير «الجزء الذي أشارت إليه المرأة»
 بعد دخول البشير يشرع الأمن في تفتيش الجمهور.. ويكتشف وجود ثمانين من قوات عرمان أرسلهم لإطلاق ما يكفي من التخريب لإفساد الزيارة.
 > والخطوة المباركة تجعل سلفا كير يرد بسحب تعامل الجنوب مع قطاع الشمال!!
 > لكن اللواء جيمس نل قائد مخابرات التمرد الجديد يحدثنا أن بداية مايو القادم «الأول من مايو وحتى العاشر» هي موعد الهجوم على جوبا
 > والرجل يعلن مباشرة أن إطلاق سايمون قرويج من سجن سلفا كير هي ما يجعل الهجوم يتأخر قليلاً..
 > والرجل يحدثنا حديث من لا يرى داعيًا لإخفاء شيء.. وهو يحدثنا من أعالي النيل ويحدثنا أن ترتيبات أعالي النيل وملكال والرنك يديرها مايوث دينق الذي يحشد أولاد فنجاك وأن الفرقة الثامنة تعد شيئاً وأن منطقة القناة تشهد شيئاً
 وأن .. وأن..
 «2»
 > والمشهد يعني أن ياو ياو.. الذي لم يلتق بالمجموعة الجديدة حتى أمس يعيد ترتيب أوراقه 
 > وأن مشار يعيد ترتيب أوراقه
 > وأن .. سلفا يعيد
 > وأن العزيز باقان يعيد
 >وأن الحلو الذي لا يدري ما يحدث تحت أقدامه نحدثه الأيام القادمة بما يجري.. تحت أقدامه هذه
 > ونبعث إليه بتحيات ضابط الاغتيالات «سي.. كوم» الذي يرسله إلى الخرطوم الأسبوع الماضي
 >... و... و...
 > وأطراف المشهد تسارع بعشاء البشير الذي يدعو إليه سلفا وياو ياو.. ويضيف مقعداً الآن لجيمس نل.
 > .. ولولا أن البشير يفقع المرارة بحديثه عن التقاعد لكان الأمر بديعاً تماماً.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*البلاد تعاني من سوء الإدارة وتعبنا من المجاملات

 بعثت القيادية في حزب المؤتمر الوطني الحاكم، وزيرة الدولة بوزارة الإعلام السابقة "سناء حمد العوض" برسالة إلى الرئيس "عمر البشير"، تتعلق بشتى مناحي السياسة والاقتصاد في البلاد. وقالت عبر رسالتها المعنونة (يا أخي "البشير" نحن نرقب زيارتكم للجنوب ونأمل في أن تكون صفحة جديدة تتنزل خيراً وبركة على البلدين). 

 وأفادت "سناء" في رسالتها التي بعثتها عبر حسابها الخاص على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك) بالقول: (نحن نرقب ملتقى الاستثمار ونرى المستثمرين يعودون للبلاد ورؤوس الأموال تعاود التدفق لتنعش الاقتصاد المنهك).

 وأعربت "سناء" عن رغبتها في تحقيق الإصلاحات التي وعد بها الرئيس "عمر البشير" خلال الفترة السابقة، وزادت: (هو إصلاح لمؤسسات وسياسات، وتغيير لضوابط وأفراد، سيدي الرئيس نحن نعاني سوء إدارة للاقتصاد، وحالة سيولة غير مسبوقة في الدولة، سيدي نحن تعبنا من المجاملات).

 وقالت الوزيرة السابقة في رسالتها إنه (كلما تأخر الإصلاح كلما زاد الثقب الأسود الذي يبتلع آمال هذا الشعب وعائدات الاستثمار، ومعها آمالنا في النهضة والكرامة) وتابعت: (نحن نعلم أن الدولة ترجو انفراجاً في علاقاتها الخارجية والداخلية، وهو ما لن يكون ما لم تتسارع خطوات الإصلاح، اخي الرئيس كلما زاد الفتق صعب الرتق)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*وزارة العدل: الحصانات أكبر معيقات العمل الجنائي


 الخرطوم: أم سلمة العشا

 أوصى مؤتمر تطوير وإصلاح العمل القانوني والذي نظمه وزارة العدل بإقامة ورش عمل لمناقشة أمر الحصانات، واعتبرها أكبر معوقات العمل الجنائي، واستعجلت التوصيات التي تلقت «الإنتباهة» نسخة منها إصدار تشريع يحدد عدد الولايات وعواصمها وحدودها الجغرافية مع الوضع في الاعتبار كل الإجراءات المتعلقة وفقًا لأحكام المادة 77 «2» من الدستور، وأوصى المؤتمر بأهمية الفصل في السلطات وإزالة التقاطعات المتعلقة بتداخل السلطات والاختصاصات الواردة في الدستور لكل مستوى من مستويات الحكم، إلى جانب مراجعة وتعديل المادة الخاصة بإصدار المراسيم المؤقتة شريطة أن يكون للسلطة دور في تعديل المرسوم المؤقت إذا رأت ذلك، فضلاً عن وجود آلية قانونية لتنفيذ فتوى وزارة العدل لتتجنب أجهزة الدولة التقاضي.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اعلان نتيجة شهادة الأساس بالخرطوم (الخميس)

 تعلن وزارة التربية والتعليم بالخرطوم نتيجة امتحان شهادة الأساس بعد غد (الخميس) بصالة المعلم.
 ويطلع والي الخرطوم د."عبد الرحمن الخضر" اليوم (الثلاثاء) على النتيجة قبل إعلانها وإجازتها من وزير التربية د."المعتصم عبد الرحيم" غداً؛ توطئة لإعلانها. وتوقع الناطق الرسمي باسم الوزارة د."إمام عبد الباقي الإمام" لـ(المجهر) زيادة نسبة النجاح هذا العام وتحسن نتيجة بعض المواد خاصة الإنجليزي واللغة العربية. وعزا ذلك لاستقرار العام الدراسي وتوفير الكتب المدرسية والإجلاس، بجانب وجود عوامل كثيرة قال إنها أسهمت في رفع مستوى أداء الطلاب. 
 وأكد "إمام" لـ(المجهر) أن النتيجة سيعلنها مدير مرحلة الأساس وستتم إذاعة أسماء العشرة الأوائل المبرزين.
 وأشار "إمام" لانتهاء أعمال (الكنترول) والتصحيح، وقال إن اللجنة العليا لإعلان النتيجة ستجتمع (الأربعاء) توطئة لإجازتها قبل إعلانها، لافتاً لصرف مستحقات جميع العاملين المشاركين في الامتحان.
 يذكر أن عدد التلاميذ الذين تقدموا للجلوس للامتحان بلغ عددهم أكثر من (116) ألف تلميذ وتلميذة موزعين على (709) مراكز داخلية و(15) مركزاً خارجياً، وبلغ عدد طلاب المراكز الخارجية (1625) طالباً بمشاركة (13000) معلم للتصحيح، وبلغت نسبة غياب التلاميذ عن الامتحان أقل من (1%).
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الوطني يستنكر مقابلة شيخ الأزهر لحركة العدل والمساواة 

 أكد رئيس مكتب المؤتمر الوطني بالقاهرة وليد سيد أحمد أن الخرطوم لا تقبل مطلقًا لقاء المؤسسات المصرية مع الحركات المتمردة التي ترفع السلاح ضد الدولة في السودان في إشارة للقاء شيخ الأزهر د. أحمد الطيب بوفد من حركة العدل والمساواة يقوده رئيس مكتب الحركة بالقاهرة محمد حسين شرف الدين ظهر أمس، وقال وليد لـ«الإنتباهة» إن الجهات المصرية تعتبر حركة العدل والمساواة جمعية خيرية مختصة بقضايا أهل الإقليم تبحث عن المنح والتنمية بالإقليم وإن المصريين لا يعرفون أن الحركة ترفع السلاح ضد الدولة في السودان، لكنه قال: القضية بالنسبة للخرطوم قضية أمن قومي تهدف لضرب دفة الاستقرار بين البلدين، وزاد أن السودان لن يسمح لأي جهة بضرب العلاقات السودانية المصرية بعد ثورة يناير.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*البرلمان يطالب لجانه بالحوار مع المنادين بإسقاط النظام  

 أطلق رئيس الهيئة التشريعية القومية أحمد إبراهيم الطاهر مبادرة جديدة ودعا لجان البرلمان إلى الحوار مع القوى السياسية المعارضة والمنادين بإسقاط النظام وقادة الفكر وفق رؤى جديدة بأولويات بعيدًا عن خانة الدفاع والهجوم. وقال الطاهر بالبرلمان أمس: تستطيع أي لجنة برلمانية أن تجلس مع قادة الأحزاب وتتحاور معهم، وزاد: «هذا أمر متاح»، وطالبهم بالجلوس مع المنادين بإسقاط النظام بالقوة لاستبدال مطالبهم بالدعوة إلى التبادل السلمي للسلطة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السودان تطالب «الأزهر» بالتصدي لمحاولات تنصير أبنائه

 التقى اليوم الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر، وآدم حامد موسى، رئيس مجلس الولايات السودانية، والوفد المرافق له لبحث سبل مواجهة عملية التنصير التي يتعرض لها أبناء السودان .
 أكد الطيب على عمق العلاقات المصرية السودانية بوجه عام، وعلاقة الأزهر بالسودان بوجه خاص، معربًا عن استعداد الأزهر لدعم السودان الشقيق بما يحتاجونه من أدوات لنشر الفكر الإسلامي الصحيح هناك لمواجهة المنظمات التنصيرية التي تتخذ من المسيحية ستارًا، والتي بدأت تنتشر في بعض ولايات السودان.  
 ومن جانبه أعرب الوفد السوداني عن سعادته البالغة بلقاء الطيب، مؤكدين على متابعتهم الدقيقة للدور الأصيل الذي يقوم به الأزهر وإمامه ا في محاولة رأب الصدع وجمع المصريين على كلمة سواء، طالبين من شيخ الأزهر النظر في زيادة المنح الدراسية للطلاب السودانيين.
 وقد أطلع الوفدُ الطيب على محاولا ت التنصير الغربية والأمريكية المكثفة في بعض الولايات ؛ كولاية كردفان، والتي تستغل الفقر والعوز في تنفيذ أهدافها، آملين في مشاركة الأزهر الشريف في نشر الفكر الوسطي في دولة السودان التي تحتاج إليه الآن أكثر من أي وقت مضى.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عبد المحمود الكرنكي

 عصف ذهني

 ظاهرة التديُّن الفولكلوري في الولايات المتحدة 2/2


 رغم مزايدات الساسة في الإدَّعاء بتديُّن المجتمع الأمريكي، مثل نائب الرئيس السابق والتر مونديل، الذي يدَّعي أن أمريكا هي أكثر بلد متديِّن على ظهر الأرض، إلا أن واحداً من أولئك الساسة لم يبرهن أن التديُّن استطاع معالجة مشكلات الفقر، أو عدَّل سياسة أمريكا الخارجية، أو استطاع (هداية) الحزبين الجمهوري والديموقراطي. ذلك وإن كتبت أمريكا على الدولار عبارة (توكَّلنا على الله In God We Trust)، كما كتبتها في الكونغرس. فالرئيس رونالد ريغان كان لا يذهب إلى الكنيسة، ويعلِّل عدم ذهابه بأنَّ (الله متفهِّم لظروفه)!، والرئيس ريتشارد نيكسون كان لا يذهب ساعة واحدة في الأسبوع لأداء الصلاة. كان نيكسون يكتفي باستدعاء القسيس إلى مقرِّه الرئاسي يوم الأحد ليكمل (ديكور) البيت الأبيض والمنصب الرئاسي. ولكن أين أصوات الذين يُظهرون أنفسهم، كخادمين لكلمة الله، ليس في القيام بواجب (تذكرة) الرؤساء، بل في الإحتجاج والمعارضة وطرح البديل ضد المذابح والعنف المنظَّم الذي ترتكبه الدولة تحت ستار كثيف من الإخراج الديبلوماسي والتغطية الإعلامية الكاسحة. والدور الذي كانت تلعبه (الكنيسة) الغربية تاريخياً في البطش وقهر الحريات، تلعبه الآن (الدولة القومية) الغربية التي صارت تكرّر أدوار الكنيسة في القرون الوسطى. وأصبحت الكنيسة الغربية لا تكبح جماح الدولة بل صارت شريكاً وذراعاً لها وجهازاً من أجهزة سياستها الخارجية والأمنية، إذ تشنّ الدولة بالتحالف مع الكنيسة حروب النهب ضد الشرق، وتمَّ تحويل الهيئات الدولية إلى مجالس تأديب. 
 إن غياب الدين الحقيقي عن الساحة الأمريكية، شارك فيه أيضًا الشرقيون أو (الشرقيون المسلمون) سلباً، بصورة غير مباشرة، حين تمَّ التمهيد لذلك بأسطورة باطلة تصوِّر الشرق باعتباره ساحة الفن والتهويم والخيال والسحر والأحلام، وعلى عكس الغرب كرمز للآلة والتنظيم والإدارة. والغرب سعيد بهذا التقسيم والتحديد للتخصُّصات، وتثلج صدره تلك الأدبيات عن الشرق (الرومانسي) والغرب (العقلاني).
 لم تلتفت الأذهان التقليدية للمسلمين الشرقيين إلى أن الشرق الأوسط هو منطلق الدين وليس وطنه، فالأرض هي وطن الإسلام. لم تلتفت الأذهان إلى أن للّهِ المشرق والمغرب، وأن الله رب المشارق ورب المغارب. وهكذا عاش الإسلام في الأرض الكروية في قطاع محدود من نصفها الشرقي، ولم تزل الرسالة الخاتمة في نطاق الشرق الأوسط فقط، فكراً وجغرافيا. ولم يزل ينتظر الإسلام العديد من الأراضي والقارات ليستوطن فيها، كما استوطن الشرق الأوسط. وبهذا النهج ينبغي ترك الرسالة الخاتمة تتفاعل في حرية ومرونة مع قضايا وثقافات القارات الجديدة، وممارسة لا مركزية الطرح. ذلك الطرح سيثري التجربة الدينية الإسلامية، وسيعكس أبعاد (الجوهر) الإسلامي، كما سيعكس إعجاز النصوص.
 فالإسلام الحالي انحبس في جزء من جنوب وجنوب غرب آسيا، واقتصر تفاعله لحقب طويلة على تلك البقعة المسماة الشرق الأدنى، واختلط بتقاليد وعادات وشعوب وتاريخ حضارات جنوب غرب وجنوب آسيا القديمة. فهو لم يكمل حتى تفاعله آسيوياً بعد. لذا ينبغي الإنتباه إلى تقديم الإسلام إلى الأمريكيين بمعزل عن (الأنا) الشرقية بأزماتها وعقدها، بمعزل عن اعتباره ثقافة بشرية فولكلورية، وينبغي طرحه الموضوعي على مستوى المؤسسات الأكاديمية والكتب المنهجية والإستثمار والتمويل الذاتي وجمع التبرعات المتخصِّص والدعاية المتخصِّصة. فالإسلام الذي ينتشر اليوم في أمريكا ضعيف الآليات والمؤسسات، ممَّا يهدد حركته بالتراجع، كما تراجعت على مستوى آخر (الرابطة القلمية) و(العصبة الأندلسية)، ويجعله في أحسن الأحوال عرضة لأن يصبح ضعيف الأثر محدود المحيط.
 وإذا كان علم الجغرافيا يعلمنا كيف تصطدم الرياح المشحونة بالرطوبة بالمرتفعات فتحدث أمطاراً على جانب و(ظل مطر) على الجانب الآخر، وهذا أحد أسباب تكوين الصحارى، كذلك اعتبر الشرق (الإسلامي) لا شعورياً أن رياح الوحي والرحمة والمعرفة والغفران وعطايا السموات قد اصطدمت به وهطلت في ربوعه، أما الغرب فهو (ظل الرحمة) وهو صحاري روحية. وهكذا يمكن أن تتسبَّب (الأنا) الشرقية سلبًا في غياب (الوعي الديني) في القارة الأمريكية. ذلك إلى جانب الإحباط الفكري الذي ينغمس فيه الغرب أساساً. إذ انهزم تيار المفكِّرين الغربيين الذين يعتقدون في وجود الله. من أمثال (ديكارت) و(هيغل) و(سبينوزا) و(كانط) و(ليبنتز) و(نيوتن)، وصعد على المسرح التيار الوضعي الذي عبَّر عنه بفعالية (أوغست كونت) الذي كان (لاأدرياً). و(اللاأدرية) لا تنفي ولا تثبت وجود الله، وإنما تنسى ذلك الوجود تماماً. ومن أبرز رموز ذلك التيار اللاأدري (تشارلز داروين). 
 هكذا افتقدت حركات الرفض الاجتماعي الأمريكية من يخطِّط ويبرمج لها ويبلورها في تيار اجتماعي جديد. وما يسمَّى بحركات العودة إلى التديُّن في الغرب، ينبغي أن تُفهم في إطار ردة فعل رومانسي ضد نظام اجتماعي قائم مرفوض ومدان. وقد تتَّخذ ردة الفعل هذه شكل الحركات المسلحة (المتطرِّفة) أو الهروب الجماعي أو الإنتماء لديانات أخرى منها الإسلام. وهذه الظاهرات هي اضطرابات ظرفية قابلة للتبخر. لأن تحويل المجتمع إلى اتجاه جديد يستدعي إدراك أن العمل الإسلامي عبارة عن مشروع حياة، وليس توترات حالمة أو خطرات متقطعة. ولكي يتحقَّق ذلك المشروع لا بد من أن يكفّ (الشرقيون) المتصدرون لنشر رسالة الإسلام في أمريكا عن النقل الآلي للآراء من الكتب الفكرية والقانونية القديمة وغير القديمة، أو النصوص غير الصحيحة، التي جرى تداولها في بعض الأحيان باعتبارها صحيحة. كذلك يعبِّر النقل الآلي للآراء، عن نقص المعايشة والحضور في حقل العمل، إلى جانب الجهل بمقاصد الدين. ولا بد من (ببليوغرافيا) إسلامية جديدة تماماً وغنيَّة بالأفكار الصلبة والمعالجات المؤسَّسة على حقائق واحتياجات ومتطلَّبات الواقع، ذلك لأن ببليوغرافيا (القنابل الصوتية) لم تنهِض الشرق ولم تسقِط الغرب... ولم تهده سواء السبيل!.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*إطلاق سراح ضابطبن من المتهمين بالانقلابية 

 الخرطوم: المثنى عبد القادر
 أطلقت السلطات المختصة أمس سراح اثنين ممن كانوا قد اعتُقلوا على ذمة المحاولة الانقلابية الأخيرة وهما العقيد ركن الطيب السيد عمر والعقيد ركن محيي الدين أحمد عمر وعادا مساء أمس إلى منزليهما.
*

----------


## الخليل 9

*تسلم ياامير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر
مجهود كبير ومقدر
                        	*

----------

